# (Spoilers) POPSUGAR Must Have April 2013



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, so I know it is early, but we already have spoilers for March. Soooo....I have no clue whatsoever about what April will bring ;-)  Except possibly Spring stuff and the banana dancer chorus line...


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess there will be some fitness goodies because we haven't received anything fitness related in both Feb &amp; Mar boxes


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

OHHHH! I ALWAYS love the fitness goodies!!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmm...an umbrella? April showers bring May flowers!


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

I just want to see spring colors galore!

I would actually really like it if we got some kind of trendy umbrella.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 8, 2013)

Commenting so I can pin.  I'm still debating whether I'm going to keep this sub. I have a Fancy box coming this month, so whichever one I like more, I'll keep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm staying away from the March box thread so I wont spoil myself hopefully my box will come saturday or monday.  I have to comment somewhere so I can feel like I can belong again.  Ha ha.  Anyways an umbrella is a great idea.  I would love an umbrella, it's of those items that you really can always use an extra one of.


----------



## musthave (Mar 9, 2013)

I think a fancy schmancy candle or diffuser would be nice.  I know we've gotten them before, but mine are gone and it's time for another one!  Plus I love getting new candle brands that I wouldn't normally splurge on.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a fancy schmancy candle or diffuser would be nice.  I know we've gotten them before, but mine are gone and it's time for another one!  Plus I love getting new candle brands that I wouldn't normally splurge on.


 Ooh, yes, that! Candles are an indulgent purchase and they really brighten up a room, plus I don't mind repeats because it's easy to burn through them and it's not as though they expire, plus they make great gift items (and they aren't size or interest specific either). Kind of the perfect item.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2013)

Think I might take the plunge for April! I cancelled Glossybox and Beauty Army, so I'm going to try out this one and the fabfitfun one...probably only end up keeping one, but I'm excited!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2013)

I canceled PSMH to get FabFitFun, but I love to see what everyone gets in boxes. I'm hoping I don't regret the decision, lol.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 9, 2013)

There were several products in the past boxes from the same brands that were in the Lux box - Epicuren, Heather Belle, Stylemint, I wonder if there will be any Lippman products this time?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 9, 2013)

Id love to see some Lippmann stuff in the April box and perhaps another cool fashion item for spring maybe a hat?? I dunno something cool haha


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd love a nice pair of sterling silver earrings, a cute umbrella and some type of flower bulb with vase and pebbles.( for forcing indoors) Belly dance instructional video for fitness with a CD of music to go with


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I owned an umbrella, I think about buying one but always decide not to for some reason. That would be a great item, especially if it had a cute pattern.


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 10, 2013)

I, too, would love an umbrella! what a clever idea. It is something everyone can use and definitey a must have for rainy April. Rain also means frizzy hair for a lot of us so..some type of smoothing balm?? Maybe there will be something eco-friendly for Earth day? Perhaps something along the lines of a product made from all natural ingredients or reused materials.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I, too, would love an umbrella! what a clever idea. It is something everyone can use and definitey a must have for rainy April. Rain also means frizzy hair for a lot of us so..some type of smoothing balm?? Maybe there will be something eco-friendly for Earth day? Perhaps something along the lines of a product made from all natural ingredients or reused materials.


 Ohh good point on the frizzy hair in April, I would die if they put in some Living Proof in the box I love that stuff!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 10, 2013)

Posting so I get updates on this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 10, 2013)

Personally I'd really like an umbrella like those of the Totes brand. Very sturdy, but it doesn't rain very often in San Diego. When it does I'd like an oversized umbrella, not just a small portable folding one.



> Ohh good point on the frizzy hair in April, I would die if they put in some Living Proof in the box I love that stuff!


----------



## RDolph (Mar 11, 2013)

I would LOVE a cute purse sized umbrella. But I hope no hair products. Other than shampoo and conditioner once a week, I do nothing. And my lack of processing/drying keeps it from getting frizzy.


----------



## tdero (Mar 12, 2013)

I am excited to see what they come up with! Would love a noce flower spring type sentes candle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Mar 12, 2013)

Umbrellas and Candles sound good to me!


----------



## City Gal (Mar 13, 2013)

The April edition of Women's Health mentioned that there is an upcoming PopSugar Must Have box that will be a WH-edition. I've only seen the iPad version, but since the digital magazine is already out, maybe it'll be the April Must Have box with lots of fitness/health-related goodies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 13, 2013)

> The April edition of Women's Health mentioned that there is an upcoming PopSugar Must Have box that will be a WH-edition. I've only seen the iPad version, but since the digital magazine is already out, maybe it'll be the April Must Have box with lots of fitness/health-related goodies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That'll be awesome, I should definitely read that issue!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *City Gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The April edition of Women's Health mentioned that there is an upcoming PopSugar Must Have box that will be a WH-edition. I've only seen the iPad version, but since the digital magazine is already out, maybe it'll be the April Must Have box with lots of fitness/health-related goodies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's exciting but also a little odd because Birchbox is also working with Women's Health for the month of April and the reason why I wanted to sign up for Birchbox for a month or two.

I wonder if I should just wait until the PSMH box comes out and I can save money on a new subscription service.


----------



## Dalisay (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's exciting but also a little odd because Birchbox is also working with Women's Health for the month of April and the reason why I wanted to sign up for Birchbox for a month or two.
> 
> I wonder if I should just wait until the PSMH box comes out and I can save money on a new subscription service.


 Now that winter is over(in the next couple days), maybe everyone is done hibernating and becoming more active and focusing more on their health   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know I've been slacking during the colder months. I've been going every other day to to the gym instead of everyday during the week....

I'm excited if next month will have some fitness stuff. I just hope the entire box doesn't consist of it. I like variety.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmm I'm almost positive Woman's Health was partnering with Birchbox this month unless they're curating two boxes. Not that I would mind a Bobble water bottle, a certificate for workout clothes, a resistance band, yoga mat, etc...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RDolph (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm I'm almost positive Woman's Health was partnering with Birchbox this month unless they're curating two boxes. Not that I would mind a Bobble water bottle, a certificate for workout clothes, a resistance band, yoga mat, etc...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want this box. Let me know when you are accepting subscribers.


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 14, 2013)

Another Bobble would be a nice addition to the 3 others I own, even better would be the new hot or iced one  I'm trying out FFF &amp; keeping PSMH, I don't think I'll ever give up on popsugar, unlike I did with BirchBox after a year and a half.


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *volcomgore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *Another Bobble would be a nice addition to the 3 others I own, even better would be the new hot or iced one *
> 
> I'm trying out FFF &amp; keeping PSMH, I don't think I'll ever give up on popsugar, unlike I did with BirchBox after a year and a half.






  I'd even settle for one of the colored ones.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 14, 2013)

Posting to follow thread- looking forward to a fun spring filled box!!


----------



## ling168 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...an umbrella? April showers bring May flowers!


 haha that's cute


----------



## ling168 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am hoping this box makes up for my March box disappointment *crosses fingers*!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm I'm almost positive Woman's Health was partnering with Birchbox this month unless they're curating two boxes. Not that I would mind a Bobble water bottle, a certificate for workout clothes, a resistance band, yoga mat, etc...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm cool with these items, an umbrella too!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 18, 2013)

Hoping for a nice shaker bottle, a certificate for some new fitness clothes, another body scrub (can never have too many), earrings may be, a bronzer?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoping for a nice shaker bottle, a certificate for some new fitness clothes, another body scrub (can never have too many), earrings may be, a bronzer?


 I can see earrings going really wrong considering that not everyone has their ears pierced/not everyone can wear a lot of metals in their ears. I personally would love some cute earrings but I'll be a little surprised if PopSugar sends them out. On the other hand, they've already done bracelets, a necklace, and a watch, so...it's certainly a possibility. They're going to run out of ideas soon enough!


----------



## mle102286 (Mar 18, 2013)

Im thinking household/ fitness/ spring cleaning would be the theme... Ive only done PS for 2 months but I've followed the rest closely...

they tend to have a few themes that i've applied to each of their boxes-- Beauty (makeup, etc), Fashion (scarves, socks, etc.), Jewlery, food, home, media/entertainment, fitness, Bags of some sort,  and a category I lovingly call "goop".... which is body scrubs, lotions, shower gels, Etc. 

July 2012 : Bag / beauty/ goop/ food 

August 2012 :Bag/ Fitness/ Home/goop/beauty/ food

September 2012: Bag/ Fashion/ Beauty/ Media-entertainment/home/food 

October 2012: Media-entertainment/ Fashion/Goop/Beauty/home/food

November 2012: Jewelry/ fashion/ food/ fitness/home/ beauty . 

December 2012: Home/ Food/goop/ beauty/ tech?(phone screen cleaner)

January 2013: Fitness/ Fashion/ beauty/ FOOD

February 2013: Food/ Fashion/ media-entertainment/ home/ beauty

March 2013: Jewelry/ home/ beauty/ Food/ Fashion
Soooooo based off my extremely scientific categorization process, my guess for the April box:

April 2013: Fitness, a bag of some sort, Goop, and the usual Beauty/Food/Fashion (whether that be deoderant, bubble gum and a mirror.... or an Urban Decay palette , a home chef, and a makeover...  who knows)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 18, 2013)

Let's see if I'm right about any of my April box predictions:


Umbrella would fit "April Showers" (home) or some other rain accessories (a poncho or water proof tote bag) (fashion)
Yoga/Meditation items (fitness), mats, candles or incense 
Spring shawl or scarf (fashion)
Asparagus (or other food peeler) (food/home), asparagus is a "spring" veggie
Sea salt body scrub (beauty)
Sunscreen or other sun care item (beauty)
Unique toothbrush or some fancy toothpaste (maybe something all natural) (home/beauty)
Personal training session/gift card (like the iTrain gift card in the BB5 box last month) (fitness)
Fancy/flavored/healthy bottled water (food/fitness)
Hair styling products or conditioning masks/treatments/leave in conditioners or facial mask (beauty)
Hosiery or stockings (fashion)...to go with spring skirts. 
Stationary (home)
Hand soap or something from a similar...hand cream or bath soap (beauty/home)
Light spring fragrance/perfume (beauty)
Cocktail shaker (home)
A compress you can heat or cool (home)


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

i want my updates - hehe!

posted for updates :]


----------



## ashleyxo (Mar 18, 2013)

Posting for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 18, 2013)

Just curious what this 'posting for updates' is about. I get my updates just by subscribing to the thread.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 18, 2013)

> Just curious what this 'posting for updates' is about. I get my updates just by subscribing to the thread.


 I can't get that to work when I'm using my phone. Even if the subscribe box is checked, unless I actually post in the thread, the mobile version doesn't show it under my subscriptions.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get that to work when I'm using my phone. Even if the subscribe box is checked, unless I actually post in the thread, the mobile version doesn't show it under my subscriptions.


 Hmmmmm...I think I must do this differently than most people I just have https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23639/subscription-sampling-programs bookmarked on my computer screen or iPad, then I go to my bookmark every time I want to check MUT. That way I don't miss new posts and I can see all the threads that are updated (those that I've commented on are a different color obviously so I can keep track of that that way), but I don't "subscribe" to anything...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmmm...I think I must do this differently than most people I just have https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23639/subscription-sampling-programs bookmarked on my computer screen or iPad, then I go to my bookmark every time I want to check MUT. That way I don't miss new posts and I can see all the threads that are updated (those that I've commented on are a different color obviously so I can keep track of that that way), but I don't "subscribe" to anything...


 The desktop and mobile versions are very different.  When I use my phone, I use the mobile version.  When I comment on something in the mobile version, it adds that thread to a Subscriptions menu button thing.  It pulls up *all* threads I've posted in, regardless of where on the forum it was, so I have Julep, Little Black Bag, Birchbox, Subscription &amp; Sampling Programs, and every other group all mixed together on one page.  I don't have to go to each different group to see the newest posts in each.  

And then (again on my phone) I somehow found a spot where it will show me all new posts on the whole forum, regardless of group or whether I've posted in the thread or not.  I have both of them bookmarked:  The Subscriptions page so I can see just the stuff I've already posted in and the overall New Posts page when I want to see a thread I haven't posted in yet.  The threads I've posted in have a star next to the topic, and the ones I haven't posted in have a dot.

(If you want to see the difference, scroll all the way down to the bottom of this page and click "Mobile."  It took me a while to get used to it, but I do find it easier to read navigate around using that format when I'm using my phone.)


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The desktop and mobile versions are very different.  When I use my phone, I use the mobile version.  When I comment on something in the mobile version, it adds that thread to a Subscriptions menu button thing.  It pulls up *all* threads I've posted in, regardless of where on the forum it was, so I have Julep, Little Black Bag, Birchbox, Subscription &amp; Sampling Programs, and every other group all mixed together on one page.  I don't have to go to each different group to see the newest posts in each.
> ...


 I use the mobile version too, a lot, and the subscribe button is on the right side of screen. It brings a drop down menu with the option to subscribe.

I also get a daily digest sorta email, so I just add a new sub by clicking on the active threads.  

Guess that makes sense though, your way does sound more efficient. I'll have to try and maneuver this site better. It would be nice if we can teach the mobile users by putting a spoiler instruction at the top of the every page (maybe a banner perhaps) to lessen the need to "white" out spoilers. That would be nice not having to go back to a comp just to decipher sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 20, 2013)

I really hope for some sort of emerald or mint accessory. I've seen a lot of those around this season.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2013)

> I really hope for some sort of emerald or mint accessory. I've seen a lot of those around this season.


 I would love a pack of hair clips like the Jane Tran patterned ones that Birchbox sells (no ridges!) except in solid shades of green!


----------



## tivoli92 (Mar 20, 2013)

sorry if someone already posted this!!! but given this video on the popsugar site, i feel like rainy day accessories could totally be in this box

http://www.fabsugar.com/Stylish-Rain-Gear-Spring-2013-Video-28548341


----------



## OiiO (Mar 20, 2013)

Ahh I love those cute hats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Mar 20, 2013)

The umbrella is adorable... should be interesting to see what we get


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 20, 2013)

i would be so stoked if I got the Marc Jacobs neoprene laptop computer case, but I doubt they would include this due to the fact that not everyone's laptops are the same size


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 20, 2013)

So many cool ideas, it's fun to think about!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone has posted, but PopSugar has a new $5 off code "SAVE5PSMH".


----------



## Kyleyz (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks for the code... any others out there?


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for the code... any others out there?


 I haven't tried these codes out so I can't vouch for them but I saw this posted on twitter

Popsugar Must Have box (_URL shortener removed_) Use code SAVE5PSMH for $5 off 1 month use code GET$10 for $10 off 3 months &amp; use code GET$25 for $25 off 6-months


----------



## numbersmom (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll pass on the umbrella. Seasonsbox already did that in their March box, which I received today. I would love candels and hair clips. But I want sunglasses most of all!


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 23, 2013)

I wouldn't mind an umbrella, I always seem to lose mine! I would love to receive a candle


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 23, 2013)

You think the box will come early this month again??


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 23, 2013)

> I wouldn't mind an umbrella, I always seem to lose mine! I would love to receive a candle


 I would love a candle! I have a lot of umbrellas but they aren't very nice, just cheap ones I throw in the car in case. A nice umbrella wouldn't be too bad - April showers right?


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 23, 2013)

Posting for updates!


----------



## ling168 (Mar 24, 2013)

Popsugar just posted a Youtube video not long ago.... maybe they're including this in there?


----------



## crburros (Mar 24, 2013)

I hope not. PS just sent us nail polish last month, and Butter London is circulating through all the subscription boxes. I'm typically easy to please - but that would bore me because I'm getting way too many nail polishes. I really hope we get an umbrella with a hot print like we guessed earlier.


----------



## crburros (Mar 24, 2013)

I hope not. PS just sent us nail polish last month, and Butter London is circulating through all the subscription boxes. I'm typically easy to please - but that would bore me because I'm getting way too many nail polishes. I really hope we get an umbrella with a hot print like we guessed earlier.


----------



## nancy771 (Mar 25, 2013)

*subscribing to thread


----------



## musthave (Mar 27, 2013)

Have any current subscribers tried using the GET$25 promo code?  Just wondering if I can cancel and re-sub with this code.  Thanks!


----------



## JuliaS (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any current subscribers tried using the GET$25 promo code?  Just wondering if I can cancel and re-sub with this code.  Thanks!


 It will work if you cancel and create a new account.


----------



## musthave (Mar 28, 2013)

Great, thank you!


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 28, 2013)

This will be my first popsugar must have box. I can't wait hopefully it'll be good.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Mar 28, 2013)

I just tried it and it's saying it's not a valid code.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 28, 2013)

This will be my first PopSugar box.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok I had subbed to FFF and was one of the many disappointed. I had cancelled PS to get it. Now I'm crawling back to PS! Haha but really. I'm hoping they offer me a free box at FFF so I can see how their summer box fares, but I'm going to resub PS for awhile. I feel like I took them for granted! Lol anyway, I found that you can use code MHMOM5 to get $5 if you're subbing again!


----------



## missnaya (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first popsugar must have box. I can't wait hopefully it'll be good.


 

Me too! I'm super excited!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 29, 2013)

I am also pumped! April can't come soon enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 29, 2013)

A cute, colorful umbrella with flowers on it would be perfect!! I would love one of those small ones that fits in my purse, because I already have a big one.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm all for the umbrella idea because I live in Florida and when we get into Spring and Summer months it rains prettymuch every day at some point. My only hope is that if we do get an umbrella they lay of the hot pink, I know they always include pink things thinking it's girlie but I personally can't stand the color pink and would be tickled if they would branch out. I agree that there will probably be some fitness and eco related products too. Maybe another workout dvd? Maybe combine eco and beauty and do something from an all-natural brand like maybe Korres? I am terrible at guessing what will be in boxes but since FFF got delivered I'm anxiously awaiting the time where we get shipment emails and start scouring the internet for spoilers.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think a voucher for some cute spring/summer flip flops or shoes? Maybe?  A girl can dream.....


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 30, 2013)

You think they will ship the boxes early again? I love getting these things..even when I don't love what's in them


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 31, 2013)

subscribing


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 31, 2013)

When do spoilers normally come out? I'm excited for this box!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2013)

> When do spoilers normally come out? I'm excited for this box!


 They don't! We find out what is in the boxes when the first boxes arrive and subscribers post pictures on Instagram.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They don't! We find out what is in the boxes when the first boxes arrive and subscribers post pictures on Instagram.


 Oh, I didn't realize that! I hope the boxes get sent soon then!


----------



## kat621 (Apr 1, 2013)

I feel the same way.  For myself, I love dark reds, not cherry, or orangy, but dark.  I look too washed out for pink.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 1, 2013)

haha I think I feel the way about candles that everyone else feels about tea... PLEASE no more!!  For one, I don't think there is anything "spring-y" about them, and besides that I'm ridiculously sensitive to pretty much everything and break out in hives when there is too much fragrance in the air... but that's just me 






That being said, some natural spring cleaning products would be nice!

A cute umbrella would be great too - preferably one that folds down small but is big enough for good coverage! I live in the city and walk everywhere so it would be nice to have one to throw in my purse.

I hope we get them early again!! My birthday is this month and I'd love some fun new products before I hit the big 2-5!! Haha maybe some anti-aging goods?!


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy birthday month Kerryliz!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 1, 2013)

Charged!


----------



## JessP (Apr 1, 2013)

Yay! I have a good feeling about this month's box!


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 1, 2013)

I was charged, too! I like that they've been shipping them out early. I'm really excited for this months box. More than I was for the last few for some reason so I hope its really good.


----------



## maleia91 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so glad they've started getting these boxes out faster. I was charged today! Yay!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got charged too) love the early processing of these boxes!


----------



## chocolatte (Apr 1, 2013)

Charged!! Hopefully they're sent out early again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 2, 2013)

Charged too!! I love when they ship early, then it gives me 2 weeks or so between boxes.  I love getting little surprises in the mail


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome I'm processing hopefully in a few days we'll be able to sleuth out tracking numbers and the box weight!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Apr 2, 2013)

Same here - my shipment's processing!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *randomlyreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here - my shipment's processing!


 So is mine. I can't wait!


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooohhh! I tracked by reference and it's been initiated!!! Looking at 1.5 lbs... I think that's the lightest yet.. hmmmmm


----------



## Eleda (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooohhh! I tracked by reference and it's been initiated!!! Looking at 1.5 lbs... I think that's the lightest yet.. hmmmmm


 wow only

1.5 lbs


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good things come in small packages


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 2, 2013)

I just tried tracking by reference and got nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha I think I feel the way about candles that everyone else feels about tea... PLEASE no more!!  For one, I don't think there is anything "spring-y" about them, and besides that I'm ridiculously sensitive to pretty much everything and break out in hives when there is too much fragrance in the air... but that's just me
> 
> ...


 I've seen Murchison-Hume pop up on a few sample sale sites recently...I'd love to get anything from their line!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried tracking by reference and got nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 2, 2013)

Shipment is processing! I hope we get spoilers soon.. It's been a long week (and it's only Tuesday!) so I need something positive!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 3, 2013)

Charged on the first. This is my first month after a series of 3 month subs. Is this early or about usual?


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Charged on the first. This is my first month after a series of 3 month subs. Is this early or about usual?


 Normal


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just used my mini-mergency kit from the Dec box today. I needed emergency dental floss!


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just used my mini-mergency kit from the Dec box today. I needed emergency dental floss!


 Haha I just used mine for the first time the other day - clear nail polish to stop a run in my new tights! Really was perfect for my mini-mergency!


----------



## zandalee (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow only
> 
> ...


----------



## randomlyreviews (Apr 3, 2013)

Tracking by reference, mine shows it's been initiated yesterday... Same weight as mentioned in another post.


----------



## CLovee (Apr 3, 2013)

Just got my email letting me know my box has shipped! Holy crap, it's only the 3rd!!!!


----------



## CLovee (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, I almost forgot its 1.5 lbs according to FedEx. Am I first to ship? That's weird, I usually get my box 4-5 days after all of you guys?!?


----------



## luaiko (Apr 3, 2013)

Usually takes 6-7 days to get to me.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 3, 2013)

My box is on its way to me!! I will die if this is the first one I get this month, would be a real turn around!


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 3, 2013)

I got my tracking number today as well!  It has departed Sacramento, which is insane!!!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 3, 2013)

Got my email it shipped 1.5lbs

im so excited its my first Box!


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 3, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice too! As of last month they started shipping mine out of New York instead of California - making my shipping time go from 8 days down to TWO! I think they've started shipping everyone's at roughly the same time, now that they (apparently) have multiple packing facilities, so everyone ends up getting theirs earlier!!! Judging by last month, I should have mine by Friday!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping notice too! As of last month they started shipping mine out of New York instead of California - making my shipping time go from 8 days down to TWO! I think they've started shipping everyone's at roughly the same time, now that they (apparently) have multiple packing facilities, so everyone ends up getting theirs earlier!!! Judging by last month, I should have mine by Friday!


 LUCKY.  I am in DC and they are still shipping from San Fran. Evillll.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LUCKY.  I am in DC and they are still shipping from San Fran. Evillll.


 Hmm are you sure?? On the tracking page for mine underneath "Anticipated Ship Date" it still says San Francisco, but underneath where it says "Initiated" (center of the page) it says Wappingers Falls, NY, which I think is where it's being sent from..

I'm not 100% on this, but it was the same thing last month and it only took 2 days to get to me from the the time it shipped!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm are you sure?? On the tracking page for mine underneath "Anticipated Ship Date" it still says San Francisco, but underneath where it says "Initiated" (center of the page) it says Wappingers Falls, NY, which I think is where it's being sent from..
> ...


 Oh ROCK.  I see exactly what you are saying. I doubt it will reach me in less than 5 days all the same haha but this is definitely progress!


----------



## crburros (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in NY, so I should get mine Friday too.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in michigan and mine has already departed CA. Yay!!  Can't wait to see spoilers.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm are you sure?? On the tracking page for mine underneath "Anticipated Ship Date" it still says San Francisco, but underneath where it says "Initiated" (center of the page) it says Wappingers Falls, NY, which I think is where it's being sent from..
> ...


 If that's the case that would be great, but I don't see a smart post hub in NY. http://www.fedex.com/us/smart-post/network.html


----------



## elb622 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just got my email! I'm super excited


----------



## Lola Jean (Apr 3, 2013)

I just got my shipping e-mail, yay!!!!


----------



## RDolph (Apr 3, 2013)

Me too! This is the earliest I have ever gotten shipping notification.


----------



## mckondik (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in Ohio and it still originates in CA. Looks like next Thursday for me...Too long to resist spoilers, I say!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catipa (Apr 3, 2013)

I got my tracking email from PopSugar as well.  This is the earliest for me ever,  I usually process for about 2-3 days before I get my tracking email. I am so excited now for my box to come!!!!


----------



## highlander2013 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm going to try to go spoiler-free this month...it's so tempting to peek, though!!!


----------



## catipa (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *highlander2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to try to go spoiler-free this month...it's so tempting to peek, though!!!


Me too!  I was only un-spoiled for Sept. and Oct. boxes.  I have know the contents of the rest before I got my box.   I want to be surprised this month if I can stay out of this thread


----------



## volcomgore (Apr 3, 2013)

No shipping yet... But I am super excited for this month's box. My subscriptions make me feel guilty sometimes, not this month  Mostly because my 22nd birthday is on the 21st!


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *highlander2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to try to go spoiler-free this month...it's so tempting to peek, though!!!


 I've said this every month that I've been getting this box (Since December) and I always look! And I also got my tracking email. I've never gotten it this soon before so I'm excited about that.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!  I was only un-spoiled for Sept. and Oct. boxes.  I have know the contents of the rest before I got my box.   I want to be surprised this month if I can stay out of this thread


 I was spoiler free last month.  It wasn't as thrilling as I hoped it would be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Casey Buzin (Apr 3, 2013)

I just got my email too! This will be my 2nd box,I'm really excited! I hope it's a bit more exciting than last month's box because it was nice but alittle bit boring compared to the boxes i've seen people get previous months. Going to try and stay spoiler free!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 3, 2013)

woot email for me!


----------



## Lisa Dretchen (Apr 3, 2013)

I cant stand it... I want a spoiler! I did get the tracking info tho!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If that's the case that would be great, but I don't see a smart post hub in NY. http://www.fedex.com/us/smart-post/network.html


 I'm pretty sure the smart-post hub only has to be the final destination before being transferred to the post office, not necessarily where it originates from. Either way I'm just happy to be getting the boxes early!


----------



## JessP (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm intrigued by the lighter shipping weight I've seen pop up here and am trying to guess the 5-7ish products that would add up to 1.5 lbs. Maybe it's more makeup-based this month? I would be okay with that lol.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Apr 3, 2013)

Did you all see another reference to a "special edition box"?  Wonder what it could be - since the Summer edition is mailing in May.... 

We hope you enjoy your April Must Have, and stay tuned as our next Must Have Special Edition will be on sale soon!


----------



## Casey Buzin (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine says that it has already arrived in New York and I live in Pennsylvannia, so hopefully I will be getting it soon!


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 3, 2013)

My box shipped out of New York, so exciting since I'm in NYC it won't take over a week to get to me!


----------



## wurly (Apr 3, 2013)

I just got the email, and it's still in CA. I'm in Chicago, so I expect maybe end of next week?


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 3, 2013)

Woohoo! Got my email too!! =D


----------



## lucyla8 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you all see another reference to a "special edition box"?  Wonder what it could be - since the Summer edition is mailing in May....
> 
> We hope you enjoy your April Must Have, and stay tuned as our next Must Have Special Edition will be on sale soon!


 How did you resist just clicking on the tracking number long enough to read the email?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is not going to be good for my wallet!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 3, 2013)

just rechecked my tracking and mine is coming from the fedex location of NEWBURGH, NY

makes me feel that the package is going to get here sooner since i do live in the east coast!


----------



## brandyk (Apr 3, 2013)

this is SUPER interesting. mine left today, 4/3 from SFO, and is at Newburgh NY already. Which means it shouldn't take 50 years to get it! no delivery date yet but I have a massive Talbots order arriving via smartpost on Saturday. I can only hope!!!


----------



## RucheChic (Apr 3, 2013)

mine is in NY too, but my email from fedex said 1.6 pounds not 1.5.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is in NY too, but my email from fedex said 1.6 pounds not 1.5.


 Same here! Can't wait


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is SUPER interesting. mine left today, 4/3 from SFO, and is at Newburgh NY already. Which means it shouldn't take 50 years to get it! no delivery date yet but I have a massive Talbots order arriving via smartpost on Saturday. I can only hope!!!


 same here on the delivery date! but im excited its coming from NY.


----------



## maleia91 (Apr 3, 2013)

We're getting spoilers this WEEK?!?! Omg I'm not ready for this! Just kidding yes I am.


----------



## accorn (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not getting it this month but I still want to see what it is.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 3, 2013)

> I'm intrigued by the lighter shipping weight I've seen pop up here and am trying to guess the 5-7ish products that would add up to 1.5 lbs. Maybe it's more makeup-based this month? I would be okay with that lol.


 One thing is almost certain, probably no books this month so maybe no entertainment unless they send movie tickets (but I can't think of a single movie coming out this month that they'd send tickets for)


----------



## Casey Buzin (Apr 3, 2013)

The box really doesn't weight alot, maybe we'll get some store credits?!


----------



## JessP (Apr 4, 2013)

I was able to track by reference just now - my box hasn't actually been shipped yet (info sent to FedEx) but it's exciting nonetheless lol.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't received a shipping email yet. I hope you guys get your boxes soon so I can start getting spoilers!


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 4, 2013)

My box made it to Keasbey, NJ from NY. Hoping that I'll see it at my doorstep in a day or 2!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 4, 2013)

gah you guys are so lucky. i really wish I could sub to this but it's far far too expensive for my grad student budget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gah you guys are so lucky. i really wish I could sub to this but it's far far too expensive for my grad student budget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm also a grad student! It's tough on my budget but I only subscribe to this and birchbox, and only trying this for 3 months, so I'm able to make it work short-term  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2013)

Alrighty , I have some ideas as to what will be in our boxes this month and I just finished blogging my suspicions and rationale for them (yes, I know I should just go to bed ;-). 

Now I could be COMPLETELY wrong BUT....

The two specific items I suspect_ could _be in our April box are a Baggu Bag and/or Silver Linings Shoe Liners.

Again, those are NOT spoilers.  I have other less substantiated ideas as well but I was itching to share those hunches with you guys.

I would so love it if I cracked the PSMH code this month ;-)
In other news, glad that it seems things are steadily improving shipping wise! WooHoo!


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 4, 2013)

Ugh, my moving woes continue! PS wasn't able to charge me because my billing address got mixed up and now I'm waiting for the next charge attempt and nothing! I really really want my box!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to track by reference just now - my box hasn't actually been shipped yet (info sent to FedEx) but it's exciting nonetheless lol.


I know! I so love it when I guess my tracking info.  It is silly how happy it makes me


----------



## Jules77 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello Ladies!! I am new here and just subscribed to PS! I am super excited about my first box this month! I am also subscribed to Ipsy and Julep ....used to subscribe to Birchbox but switched to Ipsy because they are both the same price and felt like I got more for my money at Ipsy.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty , I have some ideas as to what will be in our boxes this month and I just finished blogging my suspicions and rationale for them (yes, I know I should just go to bed ;-).
> 
> ...


 Not a spoiler just a opinion

I was thinking Silver Linnings Playbook DVD just because I saw it in the must have April article. Im not sure its my first box so Im probably wrong. We shall see
EDIT: Never mind it hasn't been released yet


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ha I feel like I'm obsessively checking the FedEx website.....almost as if I'm a kid peeking to see when Santa comes...it's been in NJ for too long it needs to move to my doorstep


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 4, 2013)

Same here. I think it will arrive in NYC by tomorrow!

Though I suspect spoilers will be posted somewhere later today.

This is shockingly early!!!!



> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box made it to Keasbey, NJ from NY. Hoping that I'll see it at my doorstep in a day or 2!!!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm new here and I'm anxiously waiting for my first PopSugar Must Have box. My shipment also moved from Newburgh, NY to Keasby, NJ, however I'm in NY, so that does not make sense. Either way it's close by, so heres to hoping that I get it by tomorrow


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty , I have some ideas as to what will be in our boxes this month and I just finished blogging my suspicions and rationale for them (yes, I know I should just go to bed ;-).
> 
> ...


 Woooohooo you ARE Veronica Mars!


----------



## zandalee (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking out on Instagram at #Popsugar and I am seeing SO many references to

the santorpe bracelets
that someone mentioned might be in last months box.  I also noticed that their website has been updated and has items for sale.  I would be really happy if one of those was included.  Someone HAS to get their box soon!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2013)

> Woooohooo you ARE Veronica Mars!


 ;-) I was so tired but the guesswork was fun!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks to me like Santorpe is just using that tag for some publicity.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2013)

> Looking out on Instagram at #Popsugar and I am seeing SO many references to
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



that someone mentioned might be in last months box.Â  I also noticed that their website has been updated and has items for sale.Â  I would be really happy if one of those was included.Â  Someone HAS to get their box soon! I saw that too! No idea when idea when we will get them though


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zandalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking out on Instagram at #Popsugar and I am seeing SO many references to
> 
> ...


 I have a feeling we might see them in the special summer fun box OR one of the upcoming Special Edition boxes.  But, I think they hinted at a Special Edition box for Men.  I wonder if that'll be tired to June/Father's day.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 4, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!

I am in NYC.

I will post as soon as it gets here!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: THE TRACKING CHANGED!!!! IT IS NO LONGER OUT FOR DELIVERY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO STRANGE.

Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## JessP (Apr 4, 2013)

> My box is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!! I am in NYC. I will post as soon as it gets here!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YAY!!!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys. I'm new here and I'm anxiously waiting for my first PopSugar Must Have box. My shipment also moved from Newburgh, NY to Keasby, NJ, however I'm in NY, so that does not make sense. Either way it's close by, so heres to hoping that I get it by tomorrow


 Mine is there too but I live in MD so it does make sense. The BEST was last month, though, when my box was in the city WHERE I LIVE and then went to a different city instead of to my apartment, adding what I considered 2 unnecessary and completely ridiculous days to my arrival time.  FedEx really is the WORST.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 OMG OMG.


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 4, 2013)

only 1.5 pounds




 i don't know how to feel about that!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine is still processing and no fedex reference, am I the only one? Very curious to see what they fit into a 1,5 lb box??


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is there too but I live in MD so it does make sense. The BEST was last month, though, when my box was in the city WHERE I LIVE and then went to a different city instead of to my apartment, adding what I considered 2 unnecessary and completely ridiculous days to my arrival time.  FedEx really is the WORST.


 Fedex is usally pretty good by me. I don't think any of my shipments has ever gone to another state after it already has been in NY. It might just be a PS thing, but I wouldn't really know since it is my first box with them.


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 4, 2013)

> only 1.5 pounds :blink: Â i don't know how to feel about that!


 last month the initial weight I think was 1.7lb and then it changed once it hit smart post


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jenniferrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> only 1.5 pounds
> 
> ...


 Me too, I just weighed an empty PS box and it weighs 7.2 ounces which is about .45lbs. So everything inside (plus packing materials) only weights around 1lb.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally gave up on waiting for a shipping email and tracked by subscription number. Mine has left Keasby , NJ too (btw if anyone else here listens to Ska music specifically Catch 22 and/or Streetlight Manifesto you may get one reason why seeing this makes me happy) I'm in Fort Lauderdale so it will definitely still be a while for me, but hey NY is closer than Cali. Impatiently scouring for spoilers to get me by.


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 4, 2013)

i hope that happens then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RDolph (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, I just weighed an empty PS box and it weighs 7.2 ounces which is about .45lbs. So everything inside (plus packing materials) only weights around 1lb.


 What size did you weigh? I remember one month the box was small enough to fit in my work mailbox, but other than that  it hasn't. Maybe they are shipping a small box again?


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so glad I found this forum! I can't wait to see what is going to be in the April box...I noticed that some of you are tracking by reference number - How exactly do you do that? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What size did you weigh? I remember one month the box was small enough to fit in my work mailbox, but other than that  it hasn't. Maybe they are shipping a small box again?


 13"x9.5"x4.5"


----------



## Jflopez (Apr 4, 2013)

Shipping seems super fast this time. Mine left Keasbey at 646am so if all goes as it has in the past I should have mine tomorrow knock on wood! Getting excited.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping seems super fast this time. Mine left Keasbey at 646am so if all goes as it has in the past I should have mine tomorrow knock on wood! Getting excited.


 so did mine! and its now in Edison NJ!!


----------



## teastrong (Apr 4, 2013)

No shipping yet for me. Sad face.


----------



## Casey Buzin (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine says that the estimated deivery for it is Monday, so stoked!


----------



## volcomgore (Apr 4, 2013)

> I am so glad I found this forum! I can't wait to see what is going to be in the April box...I noticed that some of you are tracking by reference number - How exactly do you do that? Thanks for the help!


 Look up track by reference on FedEx.com Put in your zip code &amp; for your reference # Go to your PSMH account The "Subscription #" is what you use for the FedEx reference (you don't need to put an account number for it to work) I hope that helped


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my email letting me know my box has shipped! Holy crap, it's only the 3rd!!!!


I got mine yesterday too! That's got to be some sort of record. And it's actually on the move already. It's in Sacramento already!


----------



## RucheChic (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a delivery date of the 8th for my box.


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *volcomgore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look up track by reference on FedEx.com
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much! I tried, but it wouldn't work (Fed Ex has no record) - Hopefully I will get a tracking email soon! I live in So. Cal, so I usually get my box 2 or 3 days after it ships. I guess I will just have to stalk this thread for spoilers!


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine is in Edison too! I'm most likely going to receive it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait! I still can't believe how early we're getting these this month. It's great!


----------



## MakeupWithTea (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine is on its way to me as well. Shipping from NY and I live in NJ. Whoa! Right now it's in Keasbey, NJ. That was really fast. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## catipa (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a delivery date of the 8th for my box.


Me too, it is in Edison, NJ and I live in Pennsylvania.  I hope it comes sooner than the 8th.  I'm so glad they are using a East Coast shipping facility now.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too, it is in Edison, NJ and I live in Pennsylvania.  I hope it comes sooner than the 8th.  I'm so glad they are using a East Coast shipping facility now.


 Im also in Pennsylvania! I have a feeling we should have it by Saturday


----------



## catipa (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im also in Pennsylvania! I have a feeling we should have it by Saturday


 I think Saturday is a good possibility too, it is too close to take 3 more days to get to us.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 4, 2013)

We'll for sure have spoilers by tomorrow- Very Exciting!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 4, 2013)

I must say I am concerned that this box is so light I hope it's not like some dumb DVD &amp; junk food.......


----------



## easteregg (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL.  A workout DVD &amp; junk food!


----------



## musthave (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm betting it's a pound of diamonds. I would be okay with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must say I am concerned that this box is so light I hope it's not like some dumb DVD &amp; junk food.......


 Omg I can totally see this happening, sadly. But they did the workout + junk food (gym ball and marshmallows) already this year so surely they'll spare us in April?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Apr 4, 2013)

I've always loved my lighter POPSUGAR boxes more, here's hoping the trend continues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe a few of the items are the cards that you go online and pick your own?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg I can totally see this happening, sadly. But they did the workout + junk food (gym ball and marshmallows) already this year so surely they'll spare us in April?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I sure hope so lol I keep thinking it's got to be like a bag of cotton candy and a dvd and maybe a hollow chocolate bunny 








> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL.  A workout DVD &amp; junk food!


Yep lol I wouldn't put it past them haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 4, 2013)

i just joined makeuptalk, and this will be my first month of popsugar. i live in pa and my box is in nj right now. i will post whats in it as soon as it gets here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe a few of the items are the cards that you go online and pick your own?


 I thought about that too!! Might be a great solution to the size debacle of a few months ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought about that too!! Might be a great solution to the size debacle of a few months ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was my thought as well. If so, that's great!


----------



## noraray (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine just arrived in Edison normally it then has to go to my local post office than delivery - I should get mine on Saturday or monday


----------



## MsTee (Apr 4, 2013)

> i just joined makeuptalk, and this will be my first month of popsugar. i live in pa and my box is in nj right now. i will post whats in it as soon as it gets here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in Pittsburgh, too! Our boxes must be traveling together. We should have them Monday.


----------



## volcomgore (Apr 4, 2013)

> i just joined makeuptalk, and this will be my first month of popsugar. i live in pa and my box is in nj right now. i will post whats in it as soon as it gets here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome!! I can't wait to see spoilers I just got a shipping notice. Fingers crossed it gets here before I go on vacation next week.


----------



## JMezz (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay, I just got my shipping notice too and it's in NJ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine is in Edison, NJ too. I really hope I get it tomorrow, since I'm working from home...don't have to wait until the end of the day to open my box.

EDIT!!!! just noticed the estimated delivery date of 4/8


----------



## noraray (Apr 4, 2013)

My box is still in Edison  estimated delivery Saturday - I'm hoping for spoilers tomorrow


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine is in Edison with estimated delivery Monday :-( no fun, it usually goes from Edison straight to the post office and is delivered the next day!


----------



## RDolph (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine is 1.5 hours away, but thanks to SmartPost, it has to go 5 hours away, then back to my town, then another day for delivery. Still faster than when it came from CA!


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got my email today but it hasn't actually shipped yet. 1.5 pounds is kind of disappointing to see but hopefully it's a good box. So far I think march was the most disappointing box for me since november. Ate the peeps and used the mascara and everything else is still in the box. April is my 6th box and most likely my last.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2013)

I think mine will Tuesday (or maybe even Monday).  It's in Maryland, then goes to West Virginia then takes a day or two to transmit through the post office to me.


----------



## mackenz32 (Apr 4, 2013)

YAY! I'm new to this forum and this will be my first month getting a PS. I just tracked my package and it's in San Francisco and I live in Orange County.. Hoping it will be here by tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## Boxedmom (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got shipping notification! Yes lol this is my first Popsugar box and the light weight intrigues the heck out of me! Bigger isn't always better ya know?


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2013)

Possible spoiler?  Check out this POPSUGAR Moleskine journal on Instagram

http://statigr.am/p/426901677460909600_13691242


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 4, 2013)

Interesting. I wouldn't mind getting that


----------



## meaganola (Apr 4, 2013)

I would *love* that.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 4, 2013)

> I would *love* that.


 Th picture won't download. Can't see.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 4, 2013)

> Th picture won't download. Can't see.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler



It's a Moleskine notebook. I am The Girl of 100 Lists.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2013)

It is just a Molekine journal with a little PSMH band around it.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 4, 2013)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Moleskine notebook. I am The Girl of 100 Lists.


 Thank you!!


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 4, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a Molekine journal with a little PSMH band around it.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you


----------



## MsTee (Apr 4, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Possible spoiler?Â  Check out this POPSUGAR Moleskine journal on Instagram http://statigr.am/p/426901677460909600_13691242





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I would LOVE that!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Possible spoiler?Â  Check out this POPSUGAR Moleskine journal on Instagram http://statigr.am/p/426901677460909600_13691242





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I would really enjoy a notebook. I like to write thoughts/lists. It just feels nicer writing on paper than typing on a computer/phone.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you


You are welcome!


----------



## Lisa Marie (Apr 4, 2013)

I just weighed my Moleskine journal (5"x8Â¼"), and it's about 13 oz. Not sure what size they have pictured in the instagram, but it looks about the same size as the journal or perhaps classic notebook.


----------



## Boxedmom (Apr 4, 2013)

That would be niiice! Anyone else think this is the Popsugar box where they try to outdo themselves and claim the turf as theirs in the subscription box world?!! Lol or am I just getting ahead of myself? Idk things are quite competitive and I have a good feeling about this month!


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 4, 2013)

Popsugarfood has this on Instagram saying 'would be perfect for #popsugarmusthave' ... Sounds like a good possibility!!


----------



## CLovee (Apr 4, 2013)

I wonder if those santorpe bracelets will be in the boxes this month?!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 4, 2013)

So excited-- the spoilers look good. Or possible spoilers that is. I just looked at the coco rocha box from fancy and now I kind of wish she'd do all the popsugar boxes. It seemed like exactly the right kind of box for ps.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think we are getting the notebook unless the shipping weight changes. The avarage paperback novel weighs about 13 oz. I would think a notebook would be about the same.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 4, 2013)

> I don't think we are getting the notebook unless the shipping weight changes. The avarage paperback novel weighs about 13 oz. I would think a notebook would be about the same.


 The pocket ones -- which I think is the likeliest candidate here -- are under five ounces and a little larger than index cards. The large ones are nine ounces and a little larger than half a sheet of typing paper.


----------



## CLovee (Apr 4, 2013)

I wouldn't be sad if the notebook wasn't in there. I mean, notebooks are a dime a dozen and so easily accessible at almost any store.


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wouldn't be sad if the notebook wasn't in there. I mean, notebooks are a dime a dozen and so easily accessible at almost any store.


 I agree. This one looks nice, but I'm not sure if it is a "must have" for me. Hoping we will see spoilers tomorrow!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, nonono!  These are *magical* notebooks!  I'm pretty sure unicorns make them.  I love them.  Elastic bands to hold them shut, envelopes on the inside back cover, and the pages themselves?  *Swoon*.  Some of the smoothest paper I have ever had the good fortune to encounter. The only things that make them better are using fountain pens to write in them and getting them for free.  And they have several different formats in addition to the classic lined pages:  One is one long accordion-fold page, another is music staff, another is storyboards, and there are a few more I can't recall off the top of my head.  Oh!  One is basically a bunch of pockets, kind of like coupon organizers, but sleeker and more awesome.  

Ahem.  Yes.  I love these things.  I feel like a beatnik using them.  This is a good thing.  I can rarely justify the expense.  And we *did* get that notepad back in September, so it wouldn't be unprecedented. If we do get them, I will happily accept any unwanted ones.  Hell, if we don't get them, I'm thinking I'll have to buy at least one just because now that my mind has latched onto them.  Again.

(I have an office supply obsession.  It's genetic.  Anyone who knew my mom would understand where I got it.)


----------



## wurly (Apr 5, 2013)

OH, office supplies and notebooks. And pens! I LOOOOOVE those things. Does anyone remember the school calendars from Chandler's? I used to get one every year for school, and at first they only came in black, but then other colors too. It was a ritual to go school supply shopping, and get my new Chandler's every fall! New notebooks, binders, cool pens, and erasers. I miss fall and the start of school. I should, I went to school long enough.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pocket ones -- which I think is the likeliest candidate here -- are under five ounces and a little larger than index cards. The large ones are nine ounces and a little larger than half a sheet of typing paper.


 Sorry, I should have made my earlier post about this visible (I keep forgetting that we made this thread about spoilers LOL). But: I just weighed my Moleskine journal (5"x8Â¼"), and it's about 13 oz. Not sure what size they have pictured in the instagram, but it looks about the same size as the journal or perhaps classic notebook.

And I also have one of the smaller five ounce ones, but I really hope they don't send those. They're okay for your purse...but if you use your phone to keep notes or jot down a quick list, I really don't find myself using it. It's tough to write in it because it's so compact (not nearly as nice as the journal!) Just my thoughts, but everyone is different!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crburros (Apr 5, 2013)

My box is out for delivery. I won't get it until about 2:30 though, so I'm sure someone else will post spoilers before me. I'm going to stay spoiler free for this one since I don't have to wait too long to open  it!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery. I won't get it until about 2:30 though, so I'm sure someone else will post spoilers before me. I'm going to stay spoiler free for this one since I don't have to wait too long to open  it!


 I want to see the spoilers


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery. I won't get it until about 2:30 though, so I'm sure someone else will post spoilers before me. I'm going to stay spoiler free for this one since I don't have to wait too long to open  it!


 I'm dying to see the spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

Eeeeeekkk!!!!! I think it's coming today!!! 


























Also: 



 ...is that guy smiling while he's being beaten?? Dirty...


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 5, 2013)

My box has been in transit in my neighborhood since 4:20 am, but it still has an estimated delivery date of 4/8. How is that possible?


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eeeeeekkk!!!!! I think it's coming today!!!
> 
> ...


 I'm at work and you make me LOL. It does look like the guy is smiling while he's being beaten dirty indeed


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 5, 2013)

It will probably be at least another week before i get mine so I'm not even going to try to go spoiler free this month, lol. I'll be checking this thread constantly today!


----------



## farrah3 (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't stand Smartpost!

I live in Delaware, I could've WALKED to New Jersey &amp; picked up my package faster than it's going to arrive.

4/3/13 (Weds):  Newburgh, NY   5 hr, 9 min from my home

4/4/13 (Thurs):  Keasbey, NJ   3 hr, 30 min from my home

One would think it would travel to Delaware Next---since the states border each other!!!

Oh no, Smartpost has it on a "tour the neighboring states route".

It has now visited:

Hagerstown, MD (3 hr, 21 minutes from my house)---Hagerstown, MD is 3 hrs, 58 minutes from Keasbey, NJ

Morgantown, WV (3 hr, 40 minutes from my house)---Morgantown, WV is 2 hr, 28 minutes from Hagerstown, MD---and it's in the WRONG direction.

My box is actually traveling further AWAY from my home everyday!!!!!

It is not scheduled to arrive until Tuesday 4/9/13.

I cannot believe it's going to take 6 days to make a 5 hour trip.


----------



## hlwood (Apr 5, 2013)

First Makeup Talk post, first Popsugar box....I can't wait!  I'm in SC, and my box is currently hanging out in Charlotte, NC, so I'm praying that it will be here tomorrow.  I really didn't want to check spoilers for my first box, but I know I won't be able to resist.  Wooo excited!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2013)

For me, these always go to Troutdale, OR (10 minutes away) and then to either Auburn or Kent, WA (three hours away) before coming back to me in PDX.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 5, 2013)

Generally my packages follow a straightforward path to my house (and I'm so excited PS apparently ships from NY now, as I'm in Boston), but I never, *ever* get an estimated delivery date until it's pretty much out for delivery. I have no idea why. Just says "N/A." It left CT last night and I have no idea when it'll get here, so I'm ravenous for spoilers too!


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

My advise is don't pay attention to the estimated delivery date - my date is ALWAYS wrong (as in always tells me it's coming later than it actually does). Right now it says April 9th, but it's already "out for delivery"!!!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Generally my packages follow a straightforward path to my house (and I'm so excited PS apparently ships from NY now, as I'm in Boston), but I never, *ever* get an estimated delivery date until it's pretty much out for delivery. I have no idea why. Just says "N/A." It left CT last night and I have no idea when it'll get here, so I'm ravenous for spoilers too!


 I wish mine shipped from NY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in MI and mine got shipped from Cali.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine is still in CA, which means it still has to take its ridiculous cross country trek. I'm in Arkansas and mine goes from Texas through Arkansas to Tennessee then down to Mississsippi then back up through another stop in Arkansas. The Tennessee to Mississsippi trip is about an hour drive and most of the time it takes 2-3 DAYS! Ridiculous.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is still in CA, which means it still has to take its ridiculous cross country trek. I'm in Arkansas and mine goes from Texas through Arkansas to Tennessee then down to Mississsippi then back up through another stop in Arkansas. The Tennessee to Mississsippi trip is about an hour drive and most of the time it takes 2-3 DAYS! Ridiculous.


 I'm in southern Oklahoma and mine goes from California to Dallas, then to some town outside of Dallas, back to Dallas, then to one more town in Texas before it finally comes to my town! It's crazy. and mine usually sits in Sacramento for a couple of days before leaving, which is where its been for two days now.


----------



## elb622 (Apr 5, 2013)

I just hope that if they send us any more jewelry that they send silver this time.  I'm not too big on gold and that's all we've gotten.  I'd love to be able to keep something for myself.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elb622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope that if they send us any more jewelry that they send silver this time.  I'm not too big on gold and that's all we've gotten.  I'd love to be able to keep something for myself.


I second this!  I didn't realize so many people still wore gold, I though silver was the majority.


----------



## azqt7 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a feeling we're getting the Silver Linings book.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azqt7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling we're getting the Silver Linings book.


 My original thought was the DVD and then realized its not out yet but you may be right about the book.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccagal235* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box - ready for spoiler??


 Details, please!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccagal235* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box - ready for spoiler??
> 
> I don't want to ruin it for everyone - but I love love love my new bracelet from www.shopshashi.com


 Yes please. Can you post pictures too?   You don't have to ruin it for everyone if you use the spoler button up on top (the grayed out box next to the quotation mark).


----------



## farrah3 (Apr 5, 2013)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post pictures!!!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccagal235* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box - ready for spoiler??
> 
> ...


 Yayyy!!!  FYI - the grey box on the comment toolbar is for "spoiler alerts" so that we don't have to ruin it for the people with self control haha


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't stand Smartpost!
> 
> ...


 Yeah this shipping they have set up is the WORST.  Mine is also in WV now, having gone first to Hagerstown- less than a 20 minute drive from where I live, in BAD traffic.


----------



## CLovee (Apr 5, 2013)

My sister just got her box, this is everything that was in it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



-A 2.82 oz bar of Alter Ego 60% dark chocolate with toasted quinoa -A "clutch-sized" (maybe 3.5" x 3.5") package of 40 Tatcha Aburatorigami blotting papers (retail $12, I think, but not 100% sure based on the size) -A .125-oz roller of Kai "gardenia &amp; white flowers" perfume oil (retail $48) -A "Shashi" bracelet that features gold beads woven together with blue &amp; brown cord (retail $20) -A black Popsugar-branded dry cleaning bag/laundry tote.


----------



## RDolph (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccagal235* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just got my box - ready for spoiler??
> ...


----------



## CLovee (Apr 5, 2013)

This is everything that's in the box, my sister just got hers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



-A 2.82 oz bar of Alter Ego 60% dark chocolate with toasted quinoa -A "clutch-sized" (maybe 3.5" x 3.5") package of 40 Tatcha Aburatorigami blotting papers (retail $12, I think, but not 100% sure based on the size) -A .125-oz roller of Kai "gardenia &amp; white flowers" perfume oil (retail $48) -A "Shashi" bracelet that features gold beads woven together with blue &amp; brown cord (retail $20) -A black Popsugar-branded dry cleaning bag/laundry tote.

Edited to use spoiler function.


----------



## carenl (Apr 5, 2013)

If this is true, I'm totally canceling this month.  So not worth the $35.00 anymore.  All we get is crap!


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is everything that's in the box, my sister just got hers.
> 
> -A 2.82 oz bar of Alter Ego 60% dark chocolate with toasted quinoa
> ...


 hm.. everything sounds good, but seems kind of lacking! Also didnt we already get the blotting papers a few months back??


----------



## cmello (Apr 5, 2013)

Not impressed at all.. Glad i cancelled after february. But im always looking to see what you ladies are getting.. pictures please!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is everything that's in the box, my sister just got hers.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like Ill be cancelling after my first month. Not worth it. Maybe I need to see a pic but this doesnt sound so great


----------



## Eleda (Apr 5, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is everything that's in the box, my sister just got hers.

-A 2.82 oz bar of Alter Ego 60% dark chocolate with toasted quinoa

-A "clutch-sized" (maybe 3.5" x 3.5") package of 40 Tatcha Aburatorigami blotting papers (retail $12, I think, but not 100% sure based on the size)

-A .125-oz roller of Kai "gardenia &amp; white flowers" perfume oil (retail $48)

-A "Shashi" bracelet that features gold beads woven together with blue &amp; brown cord (retail $20)

-A black Popsugar-branded dry cleaning bag/laundry tote.

so this one is the worst. I was really excited for that PS notebook, how hard was it to put it in this month's box?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is everything that's in the box, my sister just got hers.
> 
> -A 2.82 oz bar of Alter Ego 60% dark chocolate with toasted quinoa
> ...


 Whaat??? Is this a joke? I'm not meaning to be the negative one but this sounds horrible!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 5, 2013)

> If this is true, I'm totally canceling this month.Â  So not worth the $35.00 anymore.Â  All we get is crap!





> hm.. everything sounds good, but seems kind of lacking! Also didnt we already get theÂ blotting papersÂ  a few months back??


 Agreed. This is my first month and I was expecting "wow" not "blah". Knowing my luck if I cancel next month's box will be awesome. Maybe they're saving their good stuff for the special edition summer box?


----------



## CLovee (Apr 5, 2013)

SoCal wasn't kidding when she said the bracelet was the best..."by a mile."


----------



## Eleda (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed. This is my first month and I was expecting "wow" not "blah". Know my luck if I cancel next month's box will be awesome.
> ...


 I would totally cancel - but i am stuck till july and then have free boxes. I guess I will be welcoming more crap into my house. No wonder I was not excited about this month.


----------



## farrah3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh NO!  How disappointing.  I thought we just got those papers a few months ago (maybe that was a different sub).


----------



## beautybrit (Apr 5, 2013)

There's no way that's it! How disappointing, there's nothing in the box I even like! I was at least expecting to get the Silver Linings Playbook book...


----------



## isaboo (Apr 5, 2013)

A laundry tote?!  REALLY?  !


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed. This is my first month and I was expecting "wow" not "blah". Know my luck if I cancel next month's box will be awesome.
> ...


 If so though that's not good policy IMO. It's their company and they can run it however they think, but the best way to get people to buy the special edition boxes is to make ALL the boxes great so that people will expect the special editions to be super great- not to make the normal boxes blah and have people then expect the special editions to be good-ish, maybe.  

If this is really our box it leaves me with a really bad taste in my mouth and less likely to buy stuff from them in the future.


----------



## Eleda (Apr 5, 2013)

I am not using Instagram, so can someone ask that person where they got this notebook from?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybrit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's no way that's it! How disappointing, there's nothing in the box I even like! I was at least expecting to get the Silver Linings Playbook book...


 I never expect any specific item (they are never there) but I do expect a good box every time and based on what I know right now this is not a good box.

Holding out for pictures.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 5, 2013)

> IÂ would totally cancel - but i am stuck till july and then have free boxes. I guess I will be welcoming more crap into my house. No wonder I was not excited about this month.


 Yeah, I totally feel like I wasted $30. I'll eat the chocolate to make me feel better and blot my tears caused by how disappointed I am (just kidding). But I like floral perfume and bracelets. But a laundry tote? Really?


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 5, 2013)

Ugh, well my friend Tammy just got hers and I am trying to convince her to ditch work for an impromptu photo session for me. But...yeah, she is super underwhelmed she just told me in a text message.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm actually OK with this box, I loved the blotting papers last time they were sent out.

I also tried the sample of Kai in my Wantable box, it's a very pleasant summery fragrance.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe this is an April fools joke and our real boxes are coming later.... a girl can dream!

Anyone know if there are any "extras"?? Coupons, etc? That would make the value a bit better maybe...

And we've definitely already gotten the blotting papers! It was the ONE thing from all my boxes that I've given away - I'm not oily enough!! **first world problems**


----------



## RDolph (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh.

I have been with them since last August, and I have loved every month, even the ones other people haven't. Honestly, I kinda hate this one. I get perfume every "Future Mother's Day" from my Husband's Grandma, and I use those. I don't need one that I won't use. It seems right up my Mother-In-Law's alley, so maybe it'll be a present for her.

Here's hoping my food subs kick butt this month.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow... What a disappointment.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 5, 2013)

I swear that I received the identical blotting papers from PS already-  I still have them unused in my desk drawer.    Was it another sub?? 

This box doesn't look that great but that's ok- the last 2 have been amazing so sometimes I'm ok taking the bad with the good.


----------



## farrah3 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh.
> 
> ...


 Ditto.  Been with them since last August too---I've also loved every month, including the ones other people haven't.  This is a super let down.  At least my Seasonsbox will have a nice scarf this month.


----------



## RDolph (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear that I received the identical blotting papers from PS already-  I still have them unused in my desk drawer.    Was it another sub??
> 
> This box doesn't look that great but that's ok- the last 2 have been amazing so sometimes I'm ok taking the bad with the good.


 No, you are right. We got the exact same ones a few months ago.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Does anyone know exactly which bracelet it is on their website? I tried looking it up by description and price but no such luck for me. I;m going to reserve my full opinion of the box until I can see pictures.


----------



## zandalee (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear that I received the identical blotting papers from PS already-  I still have them unused in my desk drawer.    Was it another sub??
> 
> This box doesn't look that great but that's ok- the last 2 have been amazing so sometimes I'm ok taking the bad with the good.


We did.  They were in the August box.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 5, 2013)

So they had a bunch of extra sitting around and tossed them in. Awful.


----------



## farrah3 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear that I received the identical blotting papers from PS already-  I still have them unused in my desk drawer.    Was it another sub??
> 
> This box doesn't look that great but that's ok- the last 2 have been amazing so sometimes I'm ok taking the bad with the good.


 We got a 30 pack in the August Popsugar box.  I cannot believe they repeated an item!!!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto.  Been with them since last August too---I've also loved every month, including the ones other people haven't.  This is a super let down.  At least my Seasonsbox will have a nice scarf this month.


 Yeah I have only been subbed since Jan but have at least liked every month until this one.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 5, 2013)

This box is such a disappointment! I may be cancelling. This is my second box and neither really wowed me.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So they had a bunch of extra sitting around and tossed them in. Awful.


 Agreed.  Almost better to have omitted them.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 5, 2013)

A friend of mine said "You could go to the dollar store and get similar or better stuff for cheaper." LOL I'm disappointed but I'm waiting until I see pictures or have it in my hand.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 5, 2013)

> Yeah I have only been subbed since Jan but have at least liked every month until this one.


 I've been happy with every box since I started in December, even though the brokedown wrap didn't fit me and they wouldn't replace it. There's just nothing in this box that i'll enjoy.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 5, 2013)

Is this it?


----------



## beautybrit (Apr 5, 2013)

I wonder if they see how disappointed everyone is if they'll try and make up for it next month


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 5, 2013)

if thats all we're getting i'm seriously disappointed. this was my first month, i havent gotten my box yet but from checking out the spoilers on here i don't think i will be continuing this sub. i was guna give them 3 months (my try out time period) but i dont know if its worth it. blah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, so glad I cancelled last month.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Yeah I have only been subbed since Jan but have at least liked every month until this one.


 Me too! That's why I decided to jump on the bandwagon this month. This will be my first ever subscription box because I liked the versatility of the contents.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

This is actually making me sorry I didn't go to FabFitFun.  I don't have enough disposable income to do both (I do have 5 subs, depending how you count, but I pick them CAREFULLY and 3 are $10 or under) so I felt like sticking to this one was a better idea.  I probably still will until I see what happens next month but now I am starting to wonder, especially because it seems like a lot of subs start strong then basically give up once they have the number of subscribers they want.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! That's why I decided to jump on the bandwagon this month. This will be my first ever subscription box because I liked the versatility of the contents.


 Welcome to sub boxes they are fun and pretty addictive... but sometimes maddening like this one this month :/


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## shabs (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So they had a bunch of extra sitting around and tossed them in. Awful.


 I think the papers are slightly different.    Previously, we received the Original Aburatorigami - Japanese Blotting Papers 30 pages $12.00   This one seems to be the Evening Aburatorigami - 40 pages $15.00   i really liked this item from last August.


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 5, 2013)

While this box doesn't sound completely terrible, I really dislike receiving Popsugar branded merchandise. Ugh - promotional items are usually reserved for freebies handed out at an expo or something, not something we pay to receive, thank you.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Indeed!Â  Boxes are like a crazy gambling game we play. But much like playing at the casino, it is a lot more fun when you win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol I agree. I might add Glossybox. I'm still discovering all of the subscription boxes that exist.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> While this box doesn't sound completely terrible, I really dislike receiving Popsugar branded merchandise. Ugh - promotional items are usually reserved for freebies handed out at an expo or something, not something we pay to receive, thank you.


 Haha I sort of agree - I don't mind receiving PS branded things as long as they're "freebies" ...as in, the rest of the box's contents are at or above the $100 retail value that we are "promised" (fine print - it's not a promise). From the sounds of it this box's value, even _with_ the PS brand merch, doesn't come close!


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been wanting some

blotting papers and looking at the website for the bracelet, I'll probably like that too. Granted the retail for those only come up to $35 which is what I paid for the box so I'm ok with that.

I also love gardina so unless it drives my bf's allergies crazy, I'll probably use that too.

I actually use a laundry bag right now to shuttle my dirty clothes between my house and my bf's house so a new one will come in handy.

So, although these aren't amazing products I'd die for if I saw in a magazine, I use all of them so I'm pleased with this box. But, I'm still holding out for awesome expensive sunglasses in the special edition box. LOL


----------



## hlwood (Apr 5, 2013)

Oops I need to figure out how to work spoilers.


----------



## isaboo (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> While this box doesn't sound completely terrible, I really dislike receiving Popsugar branded merchandise. Ugh - promotional items are usually reserved for freebies handed out at an expo or something, not something we pay to receive, thank you.


Agreed.  I already have a black-branded laundry tote that I received for free from my dry-cleaning service.  Not a "must-have" at all.  Between FFF and this box, I wasted quite a bit of money this month.  I'll be re-thinking this whole sub thing.


----------



## elbowglitter (Apr 5, 2013)

I have to admit, getting a bad box prevents me from buying the special summer box.  If this box were glorious and awesome, I'd feel like the $100 box would be phenomenal.  Thanks to this box, that $100 is staying in my pocket.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been wanting some
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 5, 2013)

I get 3 free boxes. I... don't think I'll pay for this subscription after the free boxes unless it improves over the next 2 boxes. :/ The reason I signed up was because of the pictures from the December boxes! (All all the other boxes, too, really.) Last month was OK, even though I didn't like the necklace. But this month is so underwhelming and boring! I don't want another cheap bag, especially with branding!


----------



## hlwood (Apr 5, 2013)

My take on the issue

I'm always down to try a new perfume, and it looks like it's a decently popular one, so I'm relatively happy with this.

The blotting papers are great for me, considering that summer is coming up soon.  This is my first box though, so I can understand why others are upset since they received something similar a few months ago.

I was browsing the website, and the bracelet has the potential to be really cute...I'm interested to see what color I get.

The laundry bag is just a slap in the face though.  Come on, they can't really expect us to appreciate that.  It essentially has no retail value.

 So we are looking at 48 (perfume) + 15 (blotting papers) + 28 (bracelet) + 4 (chocolate bar) = $95.  I refuse to assign a value to the bag.  What happened to the greater than $100 value claim?  I think this is arguable.


----------



## suigeneris (Apr 5, 2013)

New to this thread, and thanks for all the spoilers!  My box is still 5 states away, and I can't help but to peek!

Does anyone have pictures? I think I might feel differently once I see the box, you know?


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My take on the issue
> 
> ...


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Apr 5, 2013)

No coupons/vouchers at all?  That could really help tip this box into the "good" category.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No coupons/vouchers at all?  That could really help tip this box into the "good" category.


 Agreed! We're making all these judgments based off someones sisters box, so maybe sis forgot to mention a couple things?? Let's see some photos, ladies!


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't believe that the roll on perfume is the main (value wise) item in the box. Scents/perfume are such a personal preference. I have a 

hard time believing that most subscribers will like this enough to want a full size ( hopefully I am wrong and we will all think this is the most amazing thing we have ever smelled!) I guess we will all find out when we get our boxes!


----------



## vugrl (Apr 5, 2013)

I feel the same way. I'm so glad that I cancelled after the exercise box. I was so let down after the Christmas luxury box that I gave PS a few more tries. I was kind of missing them until I came to see the spoilers today. sigh... I'm so happy I didn't cave on the summer lux box after all.


----------



## CLovee (Apr 5, 2013)

> Agreed! We're making all these judgments based off someones sisters box, so maybe sis forgot to mention a couple things?? Let's see some photos, ladies!


 I am currently hounding her for a picture! She lives in TX and hasn't responded to any of my texts! I don't know what she's doing, but I told her that we are depending on her!!! Lol. Will post as soon as I get more info/pics!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2013)

Pic on instagram


----------



## CLovee (Apr 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I don't know how to do spoilers from my phone if someone can help. This is on instagram.


----------



## hlwood (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you read the fine print it basically says the $100 claim is BS and they can send out however much or little they want


 Well that is unfortunate.  Overall, I'm still pretty happy with the box.  Considering I only paid around $27 for it, I'll gladly take a box of stuff worth around $100!  It's just interesting to me that they can make a claim but then not fulfill it. 

But like an earlier post said, I'm hoping for some sort of voucher.  That would be nice.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

An awesomesauce person posted the spoilers on my blog! EEP!  Back in a few!


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 5, 2013)

I am hoping a bracelet variation is silver instead of gold!


----------



## zandalee (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking at the description it looks like it is a

4 in 1 Green Garmento bag. 
I really don't think I'm going to have much use for that one.  Looking forward to the rest of it.



> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pic on instagram


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm actually ok with this box! I think I'll enjoy pretty much everything. Also after FabFitFun's craptastic box, almost anything seems great! Lol


----------



## cuddlypenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

I love the comparison to gambling --- I feel like I've "double-downed" on this box...the last few have been disappointing (compared to some from last year), and I KEEP holding out, thinking: "Well....maybe _NEXT TIME _they will *make it up to us* and the box will re-live its former glory!".  But...if the spoilers are true, this one seems like a slap in the face. (And yes, I'm still bummed that I got a dear friend a 3-month subscription for what were, imho, the worst three months of the box so far....it was a little embarassing!) 

As per my previous rant about the watches in a previous box, I feel like what makes a winning item in a box like this is something that can be (relatively!) universally useful and/or giftable. I was really excited when someone posted the idea of a moleskine notebook, since this a PERFECT example of something people could always use another one of. Another example of a previously great MH item was those bodum mugs, which imho can either fit anyone's decor, OR can be used in one's office, OR make a great gift.

To make matters worse, their official "must have" list on their website showed some really cute items, like a little planter/hanger for a small plant that was adorable, within the cost range (about $20) and met my criterion of being universally useful and/or giftable. 

If the reports about the bracelet are true, and if it's just that one style available, I'd be curious if the beads are gold or silver.  Thankfully, I tend to prefer gold colored items, but I totally feel for those gals who prefer silver. Also, is the band color really brown? Wasn't the band color of the last bracelet burgundy?  What is up with having all jewelry items be so similar? 

Finally, my intense frustration over reports of a perfume item stems from the fact that *more than any other beauty item*, perfume is incredibly *personal*. I spent years finding my top picks in this category to develop my own signature scents. While I'm sure that what they gave us is lovely, WHY OH WHY ON EARTH would they pick an item that is so personal, when there are a ZILLION other things they could have delighted us with, which are also in the "universal useful / giftable" list?  This type of item is the sort of item that I *never* give as a gift, because it's so easy to _get it wrong_. I hate the idea of giving a gift that will just end up at the bottom of someone's bathroom drawer, and so I never give it as a gift. "If you wouldn't give it as a gift, then don't put it in the subscription box"....right???  If they insist upon some sort of scent item, then for gosh's sake, make it something for the home, like a diffuser or a candle!!!! 



  &lt;--(haha, that's funny) 

The ideas thrown around here of a journal and maybe nice writing supplies (a beautiful pen, for instance) were fabulous. I was also hoping for perhaps some sort of picnic-related items to celebrate spring....and the idea of an umbrella was also great. I think someone else also mentioned some sort of indoor flowering thing (maybe a bulb), which was also a great idea. 

*MAYBE *WE* SHOULD JUST MAKE UP OUR *OWN* BOX service*!!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay, here it is

  POPSUGAR Must Have April 2013 Spoiler  
**Contents courtesy of R. (THANK YOU sooooooooo much):

*-A 2.82 oz bar of Alter Ego 60% dark chocolate with toasted quinoa

-A "clutch-sized" (maybe 3.5" x 3.5") package of 40 Tatcha Aburatorigami blotting papers (retail $12, I think, but not 100% sure based on the size)

-A .125-oz roller of Kai "gardenia &amp; white flowers" perfume oil (retail $48)

-A "Shashi" bracelet that features gold beads woven together with blue &amp; brown cord (retail $20)

-A black Popsugar-branded dry cleaning bag/laundry tote. *​


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)

yup im highly bummed out. sigh. i had already cancelled since this was my 2nd box and i didnt want to keep getting it which im glad i did.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, here it is
> 
> ...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, here it is
> 
> ...


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe there is a code/voucher like there has been in previous months. I don't know, but this box just seems like is is missing something (or a couple things!)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zandalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking at the description it looks like it is a
> 
> ...


 I think it's kind of neat if it stands up like a laundry hamper.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sigh. Yep, that matches with the other lists in this thread, and my friend just texted me back so....
> ...


 I'm holding out that in 2 weeks we're all going to get an email saying "APRIL FOOLS! - Here's a gift code for the most amazing thing you've ever heard of ever!"

Really though - I like everything in the box, there's just not much there.. I mean, how are they going to make a cute picture out of so little for the reveal photo??


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly what C.Love posted.  Word for word!  R should have credited her!!!


 

I was in such a rush to get it posted and did not look back in the thread.  I get so excited about PSMH, it is a little silly


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave C.Love a little shout out in post (hope you don't mind, let me know if you do ;-)


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly what C.Love posted.  Word for word!  R should have credited her!!!


 This.


----------



## JessyJB (Apr 5, 2013)

I am SOOOOOO glad that people had the info up on here. I had a a prepaid card connected to my PopSugar account, and was hoping there would be spoilers available before my "5 days to update billing information" ran out, so I could decide.  This was an easy one - I'd much rather spend the $35 on things I pick for myself.  I've been getting the boxes since December, which was really the only box I enjoyed very much; it's been tough trying to decide whether or not to stick with it, and this box made up my mind for me.  Maybe I'll come back if they start improving in the future!


----------



## cuddlypenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

Seriously. Here's hoping for a sweet voucher or maybe something emailed to us later on???

_Oh, must-have box, I just can't quit ya_!  (though I'm considering it now) -- watch next month's box be amazing. Sigh!


----------



## azqt7 (Apr 5, 2013)

This box looks pretty lame. Im going to be canceling.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 5, 2013)

I found some pictures of the april box in a blog. I'm warry of posting the link of the blog here since I don't know if that violates the terms, but if you PM me I can send you the link.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cuddlypenguin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously. Here's hoping for a sweet voucher or maybe something emailed to us later on???
> 
> _Oh, must-have box, I just can't quit ya_!  (though I'm considering it now) -- watch next month's box be amazing. Sigh!


 I don't mean this to be directed at you personally, I am only quoting you out of convenience.  This has come up before though, and I just wanted to reiterate that I think if you've been disappointed with a sub for several months, and keep subbing just because you are scared the next box will be 'amazing' you are doing the wrong thing.  It is one thing to be disappointed one month (as I am this month) but generally satisfied and keep subbing.  To be disappointed more often than not and keep subbing is, in my very humble opinion, just foolish.

Again, it is not directed at you personally.  I have no idea if you are pleased more often than not etc.  But in general, I think more people should just quit if they are always feeling disappointed in a sub.  There are literally hundreds of others out there, just take the plunge.


----------



## stasi7 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow! I'm so bummed that this box sounds so cheap. I may have to cancel after this one. On another note, has anyone heard of QVC's New Beauty Test Tube? I think I'm going to sign up. There are some great things in this month's!


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To use the Spoiler function from your phone, type this exactly (in all caps) before the post:



Spoiler



then post this at the end of your post


- let me know if you have any questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CLovee (Apr 5, 2013)

> To use the Spoiler function from your phone, type this exactly (in all caps) before the post:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Thank you!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

I am super happy about the Kai perfume.  I am looking forward to actually getting the box so I can get a feel for all of it.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2013)

> To use the Spoiler function from your phone, type this exactly (in all caps) before the post:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 But since this is officially a spoiler thread (see the title of the thread), you actually don't need spoilers. Especially not the whited-out kind. There are a lot of us who read the forum on phones, and we can't highlight to read the whited-out stuff.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Another month, another round of whining. No one is forcing anyone to subscribe and if you hate it so much, just quit! I know that gets said around here a lot, but seriously...why don't you?

While this looks like it's not going to be my favorite box, so what? This box isn't my only source of happiness. There's always next month and if I ever find myself not happy with what I am getting, I'll cancel. I just don't understand the mindset of sticking with something you don't like.

I'm excited to see the bracelet and perfume. I love Gardenia, so hopefully I'll get that scent. Also, we're getting gold jewelry because gold is very on trend right now. I appreciate that they send out trendy items that I can try. I don't have a lot of gold jewelry so the few things they have included have been great additions for me.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 5, 2013)

So this isn't even close to $100 value is it?


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Apr 5, 2013)

If it is a Green Garmento bag, then I like that inclusion. I have one, and it's awesome. I use it to drop off our dry cleaning, and instead of sending everything back in those plastic bags, they put them in the Garmento bag. Value is $10 if that's what it is.
Overall I wouldn't say I'm overwhelmed, but certainly not as disappointed as most people seem. Hoping that I like the scented item, because that's obviously the highest value.

And I agree -- if you've been unhappy for multiple months, it's clearly time to move on from this sub. I think I said it last month, but the whole "maybe next month will be awesome" mentality is a little silly.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, and I agree about gold being on trend -- certainly much more than silver right now, regardless of your personal preference. For example, if you go on Bauble Bar's site (which is very trendy), almost everything they're featuring is yellow or rose gold.


----------



## hlwood (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another month, another round of whining. No one is forcing anyone to subscribe and if you hate it so much, just quit! I know that gets said around here a lot, but seriously...why don't you?
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

New Instagram pic up http://statigr.am/p/427503244187618515_32307130

Okay, NOW I can get on the treadmill, instead of gawking at PSMH pics


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 5, 2013)

I must say I agree this box is beyond underwhelming, they must have really had their heads in the sand when they put this together. They sure didn't learn from the Gorjana bracelet debacle either I'm sure the same issues will arise with this one..


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But since this is officially a spoiler thread (see the title of the thread), you actually don't need spoilers. Especially not the whited-out kind. There are a lot of us who read the forum on phones, and we can't highlight to read the whited-out stuff.


 Indeed - just wanted to make sure she knew how to use the spoiler function via phone since she asked about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 5, 2013)

> I must say I agree this box is beyond underwhelming, they must have really had their heads in the sand when they put this together. They sure didn't learn from the Gorjana bracelet debacle either I'm sure the same issues will arise with this one..


 While everyone's personal taste is different it doesn't look as though there will be a sizing issue with this one. It looks like there are adjustable strings.


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I am happy about the perfume. I remember looking up that brand recently because I saw it/read about it somewhere and it sparked my interest. 

My overall thought, though, is that this box is a bit sparse and kind of random in terms of a theme. The enclosed card that explains each item will probably be the size of a Birchbox card lol.


----------



## crburros (Apr 5, 2013)

I just got mine. I actually love it!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH, office supplies and notebooks. And pens! I LOOOOOVE those things. Does anyone remember the school calendars from Chandler's? I used to get one every year for school, and at first they only came in black, but then other colors too. It was a ritual to go school supply shopping, and get my new Chandler's every fall! New notebooks, binders, cool pens, and erasers. I miss fall and the start of school. I should, I went to school long enough.


Oh good I'm not the only one! I am not a big shopper but an office supply store... Look OUT! LOL Only thing worse was when Borders was still around.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another month, another round of whining. No one is forcing anyone to subscribe and if you hate it so much, just quit! I know that gets said around here a lot, but seriously...why don't you?
> 
> ...


----------



## zandalee (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got mine. I actually love it!


Did it have any other coupons / offers in it?


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 5, 2013)

> Another month, another round of whining. No one is forcing anyone to subscribe and if you hate it so much, just quit! I know that gets said around here a lot, but seriously...why don't you? While this looks like it's not going to be my favorite box, so what? This box isn't my only source of happiness. There's always next month and if I ever find myself not happy with what I am getting, I'll cancel. I just don't understand the mindset of sticking with something you don't like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 5, 2013)

I think so many times we see a picture without getting any kind of description, so everyone jumps to conclusions. I remember people were really upset about the Bodum mugs. There was outrage! MUGS?! ARE THEY SERIOUS?! I HAVE 1000 MUGS! Then people actually got them and used them and loved them. I just checked out the website for that bag thing and it looks REALLY cool! I also think the company looks cool, so I'm glad that PopSugar is supporting them.


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Keeping with my apparent "opposite" trend of loving the boxes most don't - I really like this box! I haven't gotten mine yet, but I am looking forward to it. Unlike some other boxes, I will actually use every single item in it. I think that may be a first for me! Yay!


----------



## Dalisay (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Instagram pic up http://statigr.am/p/427503244187618515_32307130
> 
> *Okay, NOW I can get on the treadmill, instead of gawking at PSMH pics*


 Your comment made me laugh so hard. Last month I was on the stairmaster and I couldn't focus on my workout cause I was waiting for pics of spoilers. I was refreshing my phone too often. 

I'm glad I cancelled before I got billed for this month. Last month wasn't so bad, but most of the past months, I was hardly ever happy with anything I got.

 
Deep down I just really wanted a makeup item, a cute accessory(scarf or not some rejected looking over-priced jewelry), something useful for the home, a fitness item, and something random to be sent every month. My ideal box was the September(like many of you). It really looked as if it was a must have rather than something thrown in box. The stuff that they're sending is very decent, but is it really a "must-have"?   
The phrase "must-have" is too vague. Everyone has different taste and preference. 
 
Unfortunately the subscription didn't fit me entirely. I didn't want to pay $35 every month to only like one or two things from each box. 
 
I do wish that they had a skip a month option. That would be great! There are months that I just want to give it a shot even with the chance of being disappointed and then there are some that I just don't want to take the risk. That's what monthly subscriptions are. You either love the month or you don't. We're all paying to be surprised.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happens every month...I prefer to get my box in my hands before making the call as to if I'm satisfied or not satisfied.  As with every sub I'm usually excited about some items, meh about others.  This one is no different.
> 
> Not thrilled with "healthy" junk food but, food is included in every PS box so it's not a shocker that we get them, nor a big deal that I don't like/want them, and it's usually the lowest valued item and food is easily given away, so it's not really a big loss.


I think the people who are disappointed are remembering how happy they were with some of the earlier boxes. Once again the spoilers have me feeling a little meh. But the last few have done that. However once the box comes I like it more than I did just reading about it. I should just avoid spoilers but I can't help myself  I was hoping for something more spring like but this is just an ok box, it's not awful. I'll wait until I get it to really decide.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 5, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm dissapointed with this month's contents- it just seems to be lacking something..I think if it had one more thing like perhaps an entertainment or makeup item it would seem more complete. We just got so much stuff last month I think we were expecting to be wowed with even more, bigger, better stuff this month. Maybe they're saving ammo for next month's box??

 I personally love the bracelet. It's the type of style I usually wear in the Spring/Summer and I will happy to have a new one- plus the color will go with pretty much any outfit judging that the blue/brown is the only variation. Also, the size is adjustable as you tighten those 2 strings to fit comfortably on your wrist. I have a feeling there will be other variations though, but I am just speculating. The perfume is nice in that it is not just a vial sample, but a rollerball so it is something we can actually get use out of and i the scent is not for you it would make a nice extra in your mother's day gifts. Blotting papers are my best friend- I can never get enough of them because my face produces a sick amount of oil. The laundry bag I could do without as I already have one BUT it could come in handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying to be positive here


----------



## carenl (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Another month, another round of whining. No one is forcing anyone to subscribe and if you hate it so much, just quit! I know that gets said around here a lot, but seriously...why don't you?*


 Way to be rude.


----------



## isaboo (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm dissapointed with this month's contents- it just seems to be lacking something..I think if it had one more thing like perhaps an entertainment or makeup item it would seem more complete. We just got so much stuff last month I think we were expecting to be wowed with even more, bigger, better stuff this month. Maybe they're saving ammo for next month's box??
> 
> I personally love the bracelet. It's the type of style I usually wear in the Spring/Summer and I will happy to have a new one- plus the color will go with pretty much any outfit judging that the blue/brown is the only variation. Also, the size is adjustable as you tighten those 2 strings to fit comfortably on your wrist. I have a feeling there will be other variations though, but I am just speculating. The perfume is nice in that it is not just a vial sample, but a rollerball so it is something we can actually get use out of and i the scent is not for you it would make a nice extra in your mother's day gifts. Blotting papers are my best friend- I can never get enough of them because my face produces a sick amount of oil. The laundry bag I could do without as I already have one BUT it could come in handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying to be positive here


Has anyone posted a closeup of the bracelet?  I can't tell much from the instagram pic.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 5, 2013)

> *I wouldn't say I'm dissapointed with this month's contents- it just seems to be lacking something..*I think if it had one more thing like perhaps an entertainment or makeup item it would seem more complete.Â We just got so much stuff last month I think we were expecting to be wowed with even more, bigger, better stuff this month. Maybe they're saving ammo for next month's box?? Â I personally love the bracelet. It's the type of style I usually wear in the Spring/Summer and I will happy to have a new one- plus the color will go with pretty much any outfit judging that the blue/brown is the only variation. Also, the size is adjustable asÂ you tighten those 2 strings to fit comfortably on your wrist.Â I have a feeling there will be other variations though, but I am just speculating. The perfume is nice in that it is not just a vial sample, but a rollerball so it is something we can actually get use out of and i the scent is not for you it would make a nice extra in your mother's day gifts. Blotting papers are my best friend- I can never get enough of them because my face produces a sick amount of oil. The laundry bag I could do without as I already have one BUT it could come in handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying to be positive here


 This. Like I said before I'll probably like the perfume and bracelet, but yeah something is missing.


----------



## crburros (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zandalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did it have any other coupons / offers in it?


 
Yes, for the Alter Eco bar. $1.00 off.


----------



## crburros (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *isaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Has anyone posted a closeup of the bracelet?  I can't tell much from the instagram pic.


 I will post one in a sec.


----------



## crburros (Apr 5, 2013)

This is the... 

...bracelet in turquoise. They are sending them out in gray and colbalt as well.




It's super cute in person. 

Well, at least I dig it.


----------



## zandalee (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## hlwood (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the...
> 
> ...


 I love it!  I've been wanting something similar to this for several months, but I never wanted to spend the money on it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Cute! Thanks for posting!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Apr 5, 2013)

I found that I always like the items much better when I get the box in person, so I'm going to wait until I get my box... But overall, while the number of items seem fewer compared to previous boxes, I'm fine with most of what's said to be included - the laundry tote is the only one I'm still unsure about...


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 5, 2013)

> This is the...Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









It's super cute in person.Â  Well, at least I dig it. I'd wear it. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## crburros (Apr 5, 2013)

Also, what I find pretty funny, is that so many people complained that POPSUGAR stopped sending...

...a bag like they did each month in the beginning and SO many ladies complained about that. This month, they included a bag, and the same people are complaining. LOL

   
I don't get it.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love it!  I've been wanting something similar to this for several months, but I never wanted to spend the money on it.


I do like it a lot!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the...
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the pic this looks much better than what it looked like in the IG pic. Glad it's adjustable!


----------



## Eleda (Apr 5, 2013)

Usually I am not the one to compalin. This month though, I was really hoping to get that Popsugar Moleskine notebook, like REALLY. That's why I was not happy. Otherwise, I spent $27 for this box, as I subscribed for 6 months with coupon, so I guess I should just enjoy what I receive.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like

http://www.shopshashi.com/collections/bracelets/products/new-nugget-bracelets


----------



## crburros (Apr 5, 2013)

I do like my POPSUGAR boxes each month. The only thing I would suggest is that they reduce their price a tad since so many people seem to be underwhelmed. Maybe $27.00 a month or something?


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your comment made me laugh so hard. Last month I was on the stairmaster and I couldn't focus on my workout cause I was waiting for pics of spoilers. I was refreshing my phone too often.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## isaboo (Apr 5, 2013)

OOH, I like that bracelet!


----------



## crburros (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must say I agree this box is beyond underwhelming, they must have really had their heads in the sand when they put this together. They sure didn't learn from the Gorjana bracelet debacle either I'm sure the same issues will arise with this one..


 It's possible they are still recovering from the wrap fiasco. They did have special ones made up and that probably cost them quite a lot. This box feels the most "on trend" to me but also give me the feeling that something is missing...Just one more thing would have really made this box awesome!


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 5, 2013)

@crburros:agreed!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 5, 2013)

The only thing that concerns me is the perfume. I'm personally just not a floral-y person, I normally like more oriental/woodsy scents. Personal preference aside, I am not put off by the inclusion of a perfume and totally understand then sending a floral scent for Spring and I;ll still give it a chance when my box comes. By the looks of the pictures and website I think I'll like the bracelet (as long as they don't send me a pink variation) and wear it a bunch to the beach/pool in the upcoming months. The blotting papers will probably get a whole lotta use for me since I live in South Florida and it's so hot/humid that if you walk outside for more than 5 minutes even a person with dry skin (like me) ends up shiny. Also after looking at their website the Green Garmento bag seems pretty cool (and fits the Eco Earth Day theme that someone guessed at the beginning of the thread). I actually don't own any garment bags so I'm sure it will get some use. I'm also always good for chocolate. All in all it's not a month that particularly "wow's" me but I do think for me it is well worth the $35 I spent on it. Here's hoping I end up liking the perfume when my box gets here.


----------



## Eleda (Apr 5, 2013)

Actually the

blotting papers
are different. They are night ones I think, as opposed to the ones sent in August.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's possible they are still recovering from the wrap fiasco. They did have special ones made up and that probably cost them quite a lot. This box feels the most "on trend" to me but also give me the feeling that something is missing...Just one more thing would have really made this box awesome!


 That is a good point and it's very possible that could be the reason why this box is lacking. I agree if it would have had one more item it would have been a better box but this just seems as you said like something is missing. Too bad they aren't playing an April Fools joke on us lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 5, 2013)

What's the difference between day &amp; evening blotting linens??


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see if I'm right about any of my April box predictions:
> 
> ...


 Bah the only thing I got right this month was perfume.


----------



## elbowglitter (Apr 5, 2013)

The more I look at what's in this box, the more happy I am with it.  I'm not ecstatic, by any means, but I think I like it.  The bracelet is cute - definitely my style.  The bag is something I've looked at before, but have never bought, so it's a plus.  The blotting papers... well, they look interesting.  I don't often use them, but these are high end, which might make a difference, especially with warm summer months coming.


----------



## Eleda (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the difference between day &amp; evening blotting linens??


 I have no idea... I think they are these :

http://www.tatcha.com/shop/evening-aburatorigami-charcoal-japanese-blotting-papers


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the difference between day &amp; evening blotting linens??


 I was wondering the same thing so I did a little research

apparently the evening version is smaller "to fit in the smallest of clutches," and have charcoal infused in the paper to make it more absorbent/make up for the smaller size... not sure how I feel about blotting my face with charcoal but we'll see!


----------



## cuddlypenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

No offense taken, it's just that I've been with this box since its amazing beginning (those first few months were great). Had it been sort of "meh" always, then of course the joke's on me for sticking with it....but it DID used to be great / thoughtful. So it's not _completely irrational_ for thinking that it _might_ be wonderful again.

But as someone else posted, it looks like maybe they are trying to push people to the $100 box, and so might be saving stuff that would have been in a previous "normal" box for the "luxe" boxes.


----------



## Dalisay (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the difference between day &amp; evening blotting linens??


 Evening Description:

*What it is*:All-natural leaflets which absorb excess oil without disturbing makeup for petal fresh skin. Clutch-sized for night perfect skin.

Original Description:

*What it is:*

All-natural leaflets which absorb excess oil without disturbing makeup for petal fresh skin anytime, anywhere. 

I'm guessing it's just the size.


----------



## cuddlypenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

@anntucci, now THIS is a list worth waiting for!  Start your own subscription box, ha ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Ladies for the difference between day and night  explanation


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cuddlypenguin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @anntucci, now THIS is a list worth waiting for!  Start your own subscription box, ha ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wish!  Thanks.  It's fun to make predictions and see what actually comes in the boxes.


----------



## Cate88 (Apr 5, 2013)

This is my first PSMH box. I'm not TERRIBLE, but it's not the best. The bracelet is nice, definitely my style. However, I won't get much use out of anything else in the box...except for the chocolate. I feel like there have been boxes with much more and much better stuff. I'm not going to cancel yet. Obviously not everyone is going to be happen with each box. I'd buy that summer one they have, but it's way too much money to spend on a gamble.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish!  Thanks.  It's fun to make predictions and see what actually comes in the boxes.


i agree   It is sort of my version of Sudoku


----------



## Boxedmom (Apr 5, 2013)

SPOILER (I'm on my phone and it's hard to add the spoiler section)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm excited about this box because Kai fragrance oil is like a cult classic and I can't wait to try it. The 4 in 1 bag is cool and I wanted one since I saw it on shark tank. The bracelet is cute and trendy. I LOVE dark chocolate! and the blotting sheets look nice too. I'm not complaining. This is my first PSMH and I like it better than January and March at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess in a perfect world they would have thrown in Silver Linings Playbook! (Book) then I doubt anyone could be upset.

Edit: Added spoiler for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 5, 2013)

Is the bag green?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Is the bag green?


 It's "green" as in eco friendly but from the looks of pictures it's black in color with a popsugar logo on it.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 5, 2013)

I should post a picture of my bedroom floor this bag will be a must have item for me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i agree   It is sort of my version of Sudoku


 Sub Sudoku....hmm that IS fun..is it shippable...will if fit in a PS box, will it work for every type of person out there!


----------



## debilynn (Apr 5, 2013)

I am very ok with this box! I am concerned about the Kai perfume oil since Gardenia makes me sneeze. We'll see!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sub Sudoku....hmm that IS fun..is it shippable...will if fit in a PS box, will it work for every type of person out there!


HAHAHAHA! Love it Ann!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *debilynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very ok with this box! I am concerned about the Kai perfume oil since Gardenia makes me sneeze. We'll see!


 I found out that I was allergic to a perfume for the very first time this week.  All of the Juicy Couture line give me a headache!  I was so surprised!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 5, 2013)

Popsugar has not sold out of this box yet http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-April-Box-Final-Days-29088151

I was really surprised to see that.

I swear PSMH spoiler day is terrible for my productivity.  It is so distracting


----------



## wurly (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bah the only thing I got right this month was perfume.


 Not trying to be an enabler or anything, but seasonsbox had the umbrella last month, a scarf this month (their second scarf since their first box in December). I am really enjoying that box.


----------



## farrah3 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not trying to be an enabler or anything, but seasonsbox had the umbrella last month, a scarf this month (their second scarf since their first box in December). I am really enjoying that box.


 I'm really liking Seasonsbox too---and you get to preview/skip if you don't like what they have for the month.  I've been subbed since January &amp; haven't wanted to skip yet.


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Popsugar has not sold out of this box yet http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-April-Box-Final-Days-29088151

I was really surprised to see that.

I swear PSMH spoiler day is terrible for my productivity.  It is so distracting 


I wonder if they have lost subscribers, or if they have grown (they are shipping out of locations other than CA - maybe this means there are more subscribers?).

On another note

The reviews for the Kai perfume on amazon are really good! I really hope I like the scent. 
Thank goodness for spoilers, I might have been bummed and thought something was missing had I not seen them first. This box does look sparse compared to past boxes.


----------



## wurly (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really liking Seasonsbox too---and you get to preview/skip if you don't like what they have for the month.  I've been subbed since January &amp; haven't wanted to skip yet.


 I think the option to preview/skip really adds to their satisfaction. If you look at that forum, it's fairly drama-free. And their shipping is super fast! I'm glad I got in on the one-year rate, which makes each box under $21. I hope they do it again next year. With PSMH and FFF it's drama, drama, drama. With Seasonsbox, I just sit back and enjoy their packages. I can't wait for this month's scarf. It looks so cute. Glad to hear that other people feel the same way. I have to remember to send them some nice comments.


----------



## wurly (Apr 5, 2013)

Isn't it funny how we all get into such a tizzy when we get spoilers on these subscription boxes? I know they're frivolous and silly, completely unnecessary to everyday life (all first world problems), and we're all grownups, but I just love seeing the spoilers and getting all excited about the boxes. Such a fun beginning to the weekend, which I will spend doing my taxes...It's all downhill from here.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 5, 2013)

My box arrived and I like it!!!!

I agree one more item would have filled it out nicely, but I am not disappointed.

Kai perfume oil - I really like it. I am not a huge fan of gardenia scents, but this one works. It's not overwhelming. I would never have bought it for myself, but it will absolutely get used.

Shashi bracelet - very cute. I like it much better than last month's necklace or the Gorjana bracelet that didn't fit and looked "tinny". Or the Heather Belle luxury box cuff. This is simple and cute and perfect to layer on your wrist. And it's adjustable so I don't think there will be too many sizing issues

Tatcha blotting papers - have been wanting to try these.

Green Garmento bag- it's a great concept and I will use it. If not for laundry then for dry cleaning for sure. I just wish it wasn't PopSugar branded. That kind of ruins it for me. It makes it look too promotional.

Chocolate- This tastes great actually. It's just a little addition to the box, but I like it.

 
Again, a coupon code or something else would have rounded this box out. But I will absolutely use everything in this box.

And I haven't been able to say that about many other boxes.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not trying to be an enabler or anything, but seasonsbox had the umbrella last month, a scarf this month (their second scarf since their first box in December). I am really enjoying that box.


Oh I bought Feb and the April seasonsbox.  I'm down!  Didn't love March enough to get it, only liked half the items.  I'm so excited!


----------



## tara1012 (Apr 5, 2013)

Kind of glad I cancelled last month - I usually like the smaller items, but the big-ticket items don't seem to be for me and it's just not worth the almost $40 (have to pay tax on it here in CA so it's a few dollars more). It it was $25 or $30 I'd probably keep it because the surprise and variety is nice. 

I also have a random question. I didn't care for that gold tassel necklace last month at all, but I did some modifications and made it into a shorter, tassel-less necklace and I actually kind of like it now. However, how do any of you ladies who are married/engaged wear jewelry that clashes with your rings? I have white gold wedding/engagement rings and I think it clashes. Do you just wear it anyways or not wear your wedding rings?


----------



## Dalisay (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of glad I cancelled last month - I usually like the smaller items, but the big-ticket items don't seem to be for me and it's just not worth the almost $40 (have to pay tax on it here in CA so it's a few dollars more). It it was $25 or $30 I'd probably keep it because the surprise and variety is nice.
> 
> I also have a random question. I didn't care for that gold tassel necklace last month at all, but I did some modifications and made it into a shorter, tassel-less necklace and I actually kind of like it now. However, how do any of you ladies who are married/engaged wear jewelry that clashes with your rings? I have white gold wedding/engagement rings and I think it clashes. Do you just wear it anyways or not wear your wedding rings?


 I don't wear my wedding ring. I usually just wear a ring on my ring finger that matches my outfit just to show I'm married lol


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 5, 2013)

My wedding/engagement rings are white gold, but I wear them with gold anyway.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 5, 2013)

> My wedding/engagement rings are white gold, but I wear them with gold anyway.


 Same here; mixing metals is on trend now so that helps I used to try not mixing white and yellow gold but now I just don't put a yellow ring on my left hand.


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Apr 5, 2013)

i always wear my classic solitaire platinum engagement ring - regardless if it doesnt match

..i just got my box today - absolutely spoiler free - i have been too busy to read MUT -

1. Today is the 5th, i wouldve expected this box in the middle of the month or later so that was a nice surprise.

2. Im not overly excited, but they're nice items. the perfume oil is pleasant and im quite picky with perfume. the garment bag is versatile which is great but ill wait and see how much it can really hold. the bracelet is alright - im wearing it right now. oil blotting sheets are useful anddd i'll bring the chocolate to work

im really turned off my the special edition box. the PS boxes doesn't excite me every month - its just a great surprise - so to think that the special edition box is just a more expensive version - its harder to make everyone happy. curiosity still kills me however.. i have enough self control to pass.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 5, 2013)

The items sound decent. Might cancel after May because I feel like too much of it is household themed (as opposed to cute home items like the mugs). I don't want laundry soap jewelry cleaner and dry cleaning items that often...it's all stuff I might use eventually but I only do dry cleaning once a year or so (bc of the baby I mostly wear things I can wash). But I like trying new jewelry brands and fragrances. How much did the Coco fancy box cost? Bc that was better than this but Idk if they are similar priced.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The items sound decent. Might cancel after May because I feel like too much of it is household themed (as opposed to cute home items like the mugs). I don't want laundry soap jewelry cleaner and dry cleaning items that often...it's all stuff I might use eventually but I only do dry cleaning once a year or so (bc of the baby I mostly wear things I can wash). But I like trying new jewelry brands and fragrances.
> 
> How much did the Coco fancy box cost? Bc that was better than this but Idk if they are similar priced.


 If you use the current coupon code, you can get the box for around $21. You can get it for that every time by using the current coupon (I think) but you have to cancel and resubscribe every month.

For anyone who gets Seasons Box - do they ship regular FedEx or Smartpost? And do you always get a tracking number?


----------



## tara1012 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the jewelry tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never worn a lot of jewelry, but have been trying it more often lately, but I wasn't sure what the "rules" were for mixing metals.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pic on instagram
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think so many times we see a picture without getting any kind of description, so everyone jumps to conclusions. I remember people were really upset about the Bodum mugs. There was outrage! MUGS?! ARE THEY SERIOUS?! I HAVE 1000 MUGS! Then people actually got them and used them and loved them. I just checked out the website for that bag thing and it looks REALLY cool! I also think the company looks cool, so I'm glad that PopSugar is supporting them.


 I actually wish I had been subscribed during the month when everyone received bodum glasses! lol. I get why everyone's upset. I think this will be my last month, but I will definitely be following popsugar to keep up with future boxes.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)

im not sure if this was mentioned but the garment bag is actually a 4-1 bag that can change into a duffel bag, laundry bag, hamper bag and of course garment bag. my friend did her youtube video of it and its pretty large. it took up her whole screen when she was sitting down LOL.

but still very underwhelming for me. the roller ball perfume is a semi decent size. and the blotting sheets are clutch size for sure.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your comment made me laugh so hard. Last month I was on the stairmaster and I couldn't focus on my workout cause I was waiting for pics of spoilers. I was refreshing my phone too often.
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my first PSMH box. I'm not TERRIBLE, but it's not the best. The bracelet is nice, definitely my style. However, I won't get much use out of anything else in the box...except for the chocolate. I feel like there have been boxes with much more and much better stuff. I'm not going to cancel yet. Obviously not everyone is going to be happen with each box. I'd buy that summer one they have, but it's way too much money to spend on a gamble.


 
I agree wait for next month, at least, before you decide to cancel.


----------



## wurly (Apr 5, 2013)

I just checked online and the bag sells for $9.99


----------



## wurly (Apr 5, 2013)

Seasonsbox ships FedEx from Canada, near Toronto. It takes less than a week to get to me in suburban Chicago. Not Smartpost. That time includes going through customs.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 5, 2013)

Other photos in Instagram:


----------



## gigishark (Apr 6, 2013)

Why get mad? Just move on and go shopping forget monthly subscription services. I did it this month already had way too fun and no disappointment. Because I got everything I wanted.


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 6, 2013)

> > Pic on instagram
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That looks soooooo empty... and just sad. I don't mind the "empty" look or light weight. Remember January when everyone got excited for the heavy box - and it was just a ball? The entire box was taken up by a deflated ball. (I sold mine on eBay for $10.) I'd rather have a light box full of stuff I actually like and will use.


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Seasonsbox ships FedEx from Canada, near Toronto. It takes less than a week to get to me in suburban Chicago. Not Smartpost. That time includes going through customs.


 I'm in Chicago, and I get my seasonsbox in 3 days. Popsugar? About 10 days.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm excited to receive the box! When I first saw the spoilers I wasn't too excited, but now that I've processed them I can see myself getting a lot of use of this stuff (more than last month)


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind the "empty" look or light weight. Remember January when everyone got excited for the heavy box - and it was just a ball? The entire box was taken up by a deflated ball. (I sold mine on eBay for $10.) I'd rather have a light box full of stuff I actually like and will use.


 That's definitely a very good point. Everything else was negligible compared to that ball.


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm one of the negative people that has to say I don't like this box. I usually try to be chill about it but I since I would personally not use one thing in the box and there are so few items, I think I'm going to cancel this month. There was a billing address issue and I was emailing like crazy to find out when I would be charged because I was super excited about the box... until I saw the contents. I think I'm going to avoid this month's box and sign back up for next month's to give it another chance. Hopefully I can find a decent code out there  so I can get a discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KelBel (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That looks soooooo empty... and just sad.


 I got the quinoa chocolate in another sub... its good chocolate but a bit disappointed.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Seasonsbox ships FedEx from Canada, near Toronto. It takes less than a week to get to me in suburban Chicago. Not Smartpost. That time includes going through customs.


 That's really nice. I just signed up! I never really saw the point of FedEx SmartPost, because it cannot possibly be cheaper than just using the USPS. (And it is soooo slow!)

I live in Texas, so I'll probably see this box in... two weeks. I get SmartPost boxes way after everyone else does. No doubt the chocolate bar will be a melted mess!

Thanks for your answer on Seasons Box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 6, 2013)

Just got my box I must say I like it. I love the bracelet


----------



## isaboo (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Texas, so I'll probably see this box in... two weeks. I get SmartPost boxes way after everyone else does. No doubt the chocolate bar will be a melted mess!


 Yep.  I live just north of Houston and it's supposed to be a high of 80+ during the first part of the week....just in time for the transfer from Fed-ex to USPS where it will most likely sit in a warehouse somewhere for 2-3 days. It's going to be lovely


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited to receive the box! When I first saw the spoilers I wasn't too excited, but now that I've processed them I can see myself getting a lot of use of this stuff (more than last month)


 Yeah. Now I'm thinking it's not too bad. I like the bracelet - it's something I might have brought if it wasn't in the box. So the bracelet, chocolate, and (possibly) the perfume make up for the amount I paid. I decided to stick with PS for another month, but it will be my only subscription box.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's really nice. I just signed up! I never really saw the point of FedEx SmartPost, because it cannot possibly be cheaper than just using the USPS. (And it is soooo slow!)
> ...


 Agreed. My box sat in Cali for 4 days. It just got to Kansas so it has one state to go then my USPS post office. Even if it arrives at USPS at 4am, it isn't sorted and and delivered until the next day. I read somewhere that the reason why it takes USPS so long to sort Smartpost packages is because their machines have a hard time reading Fedex Smartpost labels. 



 (So it's actually not that smart.)

If it was just shipped via USPS, everyone probably would have gotten their box by now.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 6, 2013)

The only issue I have with the perfume is that it's so expensive, and how can you be sure people will like it? It seems like a very risky item for the big ticket in the box. And even though the laundry bag is useful, it just seems like a strange thing to find in a box. But then, they sent laundry soap last month so maybe next month we'll get fabric softener or a bra saver? lol


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Apr 6, 2013)

The black bag can be used for 4 different things. I am going to store my winter coat in it. The Kai oil is a very light scent. I like it, but its not a favorite. I can smell the alcohol in it but the floral does not aggravate my allergies and I have had it on a few hours. Quinoa is a nice extra, who can go wrong with chocolate, especially dark. I really like the bracelet and it goes very well with my casual jeans; brown with gray. The papers I will keep in my makeup bag. I liked this box, not my favorite, but I will have use for each item. I bet they do something for Spring in the May box. April showers bring May flowers.


----------



## wurly (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree! $48 for 1/8 of an ounce? Is it so expensive because it's an oil? The eau de parfum is $76 for 1.7 ounces. Usually roller balls are no more than $20 and they're 1/3 of an ounce or so.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 6, 2013)

Does the laundry bag come with a frame to make it stand up?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree! $48 for 1/8 of an ounce? Is it so expensive because it's an oil? The eau de parfum is $76 for 1.7 ounces. Usually roller balls are no more than $20 and they're 1/3 of an ounce or so.


 

In large part, yes (another major factor here:  natural oils.  Most commercially-available fragrances are largely synthetic, which are much cheaper than natural components).  I regularly spend $20 or more on 5 ml bottles of perfume oil, which might seem like an insane amount to spend on a teaspoon of oil, but that teaspoon will last for *years* in large part because a tiny bit goes a *long* way.  Fragrances tend to be diluted as follows (in "eau deâ€¦" instances, it's diluted with alcohol):


Eau fraiche: 3% or less perfume oil. 
Eau de cologne: 2 - 5% perfume oil.

Eau de toilette: 4 - 10% perfume oil.

Eau de parfum: 8 - 15% perfume oil.

Perfume: 15 - 25% perfume oil.

Perfume oil: 15 - 80% perfume oil.


If you look at the exact product contained in those $20 rollerballs, they tend to be eau de parfum or eau de toilette, so you're paying for a fraction of the amount of oil that you would be getting in the same volume of a perfume oil.  Perfume oils are still diluted, but nowhere near as much any of the eau de.. options, and they're diluted with carrier oils like almond or jojoba oils instead of perfumers' alcohol, which I find makes a *huge* difference in how a scent reacts with my skin chemistry.  Perfume oils are actually a much better deal once you start calculating the amount of alcohol you're paying for in an eau.  And you don't use as much perfume oil as you would an eau because it's much more concentrated.  One drop of perfume oil is typically equivalent to three or four drops of eau de toilette.  A 1 ml sample of a perfume oil can last me a month or more with daily use because it's much, much more potent than an eau de toilette, in part due to the concentration and also in part due to the fact that alcohol-based fragrances tend to disappear on me more quickly than oils, so I don't have to reapply the oils anywhere *near* as often as an eau de parfum (I've had oils last on my clothing through multiple trips through the laundry).  Um.  Yeah.  I've been an extremely active participant in the wonderful world of perfume oil fandom since 2007.  I have dozens of bottles and hundreds of samples and decants. 

I just hope the white flowers aren't STABBITY PAIN white flowers.  I tend to have problems with "white" perfume notes (sandalwood, mint, musk, rose...), but there are sometimes white flowers that are not problems.


----------



## mle102286 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^^^ THIS is why I love this board. 

I'm starting to perk up to getting my box because of THIS post!  thanks gal! we;ll see how it goes-- i agree with you--- too musky or too flower is a no-go for me too!


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 6, 2013)

I figured I would like everything in the box so much more once I actually get it but...nope. I just got it now and I'm so disappointed in the contents. All the items sell at expensive prices, sure, but none of them are items I care for. I wouldn't buy them even if they were on sale.

The bracelet - I thought this could be the one item that would redeem the whole box for me, but I got the gold and gray one and I hate the color gray! I think gray and gold is such an odd combination of colors for a bracelet. If anything I might just get a black sharpie and transform it into a black-and-gold bracelet.

Kai perfume oil - Eh. Sure it smells nice, but you know what's funny...I bought one of those Demeter Jasmine sprays at a drugstore for less than $10 a few months ago and it basically smells like the Kai perfume oil.

Chocolate - okay, I like quinoa. But it's still just a giant fancy chocolate bar.

Garment bag - I doubt I will ever use it for anything. I'll probably just give it away to someone, although I don't think any of my friends will really want it either.

Tatcha blotting papers - I never saw the point of fancy blotting papers! The cheaper drugstore ones do the same thing and I just use thin napkins or thin toilet paper to blot my face anyway lol, because it's so much easier.
I ordered the Summer Fun special edition box so I'm gonna wait until I get that box and May's box before I decide if popsugar is still worth subscribing to.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Apr 6, 2013)

I ordered the Summer box as well.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the laundry bag come with a frame to make it stand up?


 No it does not come with a frame.


----------



## samshev (Apr 6, 2013)

I received and loved the last two boxes. For some reason I decided to skip out on this one, and I'm glad I did. Mostly because I already have blotting papers that I love, I already have an expensive perfume that I love, I already have a similar bracelet that I love, and I still already have a bunch of chocolate from Easter. The thing I like about these boxes is that they send me things that I would never buy for myself, and this one wouldn't have cut it.

That being said, I do plan on resubscribing for my birth month of May!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 6, 2013)

got my box today, I had read the spoilers so I knew what was coming and wasn't as excited to get it. I have more pictures of the individual items and whatnot but it took too long to attach this. You can see them on my blog or I can send them to you if you message me.  
Received box today....I have the same sentiment as most of you seem to, I'm not incredibly thrilled with the box. It seemed empty. Two of the main items felt like the "little extras" we got in March's box. I was thinking of getting the Summer Fun box - but after this one I'm not sure I want to spend the $100 on a one box gamble. I feel like the subscription balances out because you get good boxes/items and bad boxes/items - it just depends on your style. But $100 for a one-off  mystery box is a bit steep.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 6, 2013)

I got the gray bracelet, the one I wanted least of the three options. The chocolate tastes good. The perfume oil smells nice. The garment bag and blotting papers are throwaways for me. I don't have a need for blotting papers with my super dry sensitive skin. Oh well. I just feel like nothing about this box was exciting for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm one of the negative people that has to say I don't like this box. I usually try to be chill about it but I since I would personally not use one thing in the box and there are so few items, I think I'm going to cancel this month. There was a billing address issue and I was emailing like crazy to find out when I would be charged because I was super excited about the box... until I saw the contents. I think I'm going to avoid this month's box and sign back up for next month's to give it another chance. Hopefully I can find a decent code out there  so I can get a discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think I'll be doing the same


----------



## hashtagobsessed (Apr 6, 2013)

The garment bag material is gross. It feels like something you would get for free at a trade show. There are definitely 'recycled' materials that are way nicer than this.

The other items are okay. I love the bracelet, but I'm a little bummed out by this box.


----------



## crburros (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually, most bridal shops use the same bags for wedding dresses and such.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

I have to say I'm actually looking forward to that bag.  I have a huge black wool overcoat (I used to have a coworker *obsessed* with _The Matrix_ -- to the point where he referred to it as his religion -- who referred to it as my Morpheus coat) that I think hasn't been taken to the cleaners sinceâ€¦  Well, let's just say it's been a long, long time.  I only wear it for a short period of time each year since it's not super cold here, but I do wear it.  Anyway.  I will be using that bag for this coat.  I hate those plastic bags dry cleaners use, and this will be fantastic to use instead.  Having it may actually be what pushes me to finally get around to taking that coat to the dry cleaner!


----------



## emeline (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hashtagobsessed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The garment bag material is gross. It feels like something you would get for free at a trade show. There are definitely 'recycled' materials that are way nicer than this.
> 
> The other items are okay. I love the bracelet, but I'm a little bummed out by this box.


 I'm pretty certain that the green garmento bag was a product that was pitched on the abc show 'shark tank'. I wish I could remember how much it cost the company to produce them!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty certain that the green garmento bag was a product that was pitched on the abc show 'shark tank'. I wish I could remember how much it cost the company to produce them!


That's hilarious! I kind of remember it too.

Obviously their costs are low and have a high profit margin, otherwise they wouldn't have gotten backing!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 6, 2013)

Got my box today, and did like it better than expected.  I love the perfume unexpectedly so that is great.  I am gonna put the bracelet on my trade list- got it in turquoise and REALLY want to like it but it is 100% not me.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have to admit my first reaction to this box was Meh &amp; now I'm actually excited to receive it. I do agree with many that 1 addition product would've been nice but it is what it is. I'm a little annoyed to receive a duplicate product that in a smaller packaging- to me it's about the product inside &amp; that is a complete repeat offender. My Mother's Day gift is in desperate needs of an extra so it looks like mother in law will be receiving some blotting linens ;-). Here's to hoping I get the turquoise bracelet- some reason I never get the color variation that I want.. Lol!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Wurly I'm also in a Chicago suburb. Yep seasons box ships way faster. I get mine in like 3 days. PS is closer to a week and most of that is bouncing between Chicago and Wisconsin.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Apr 7, 2013)

I got my box yesterday and, as expected, I liked it much better when I saw the items in person. Though this is not my favorite box, I actually do like the contents and will use every single item. I only wish the garment bag didn't have the Popsugar logo on, but I'll eventually use it to store one of my winter coats...


----------



## tdero (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm glad I cancelled. I gave the box a few months, and found that I didn't like anything in it. I ended up giving most of the items away.


----------



## MsTee (Apr 7, 2013)

I love everything in this box. I think I must be their target audience. I was worried about the perfume because I normally don't like flower scents. Turns out I love it. And the bag is a genius idea. I haven't used everything in each box (the spices from November come to mind) but I've been happy each month. january was my least favorite. I love the idea of receiving items I wouldn't think to buy myself. I've become a huge tea forte and epicuran fan thanks to Popsugar. This box is like Christmas Day every month.


----------



## wurly (Apr 7, 2013)

> Hey Wurly I'm also in a Chicago suburb. Yep seasons box ships way faster. I get mine in like 3 days. PS is closer to a week and most of that is bouncing between Chicago and Wisconsin.


 It's usually 3 days for me too, I just didn't want to upset anyone if mine was faster than theirs. When smartpost sends boxes through Chicago up to New Berlin, then mailed to our area, it is so maddening. I always try not to watch the tracking, but then give in to obsessive page-refreshing.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's usually 3 days for me too, I just didn't want to upset anyone if mine was faster than theirs. When smartpost sends boxes through Chicago up to New Berlin, then mailed to our area, it is so maddening. I always try not to watch the tracking, but then give in to obsessive page-refreshing.


 Same here - frustrating to see it go past me up to WI. I'm in the city.


----------



## debilynn (Apr 8, 2013)

What other boxes do you ladies love? I want one more besides this one but can't decide.


----------



## debilynn (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think I am in the age group of the "target" audience but I love all my "presents" each month. I love to share with my daughter or mother if it's something I just don't like. The New Black nail posihes that we received last month were "icky". I got that neon orange and yellow. Def not my colors so I gave then to my granddaughter who thought they were pretty cool.


----------



## MsTee (Apr 8, 2013)

> What other boxes do you ladies love? I want one more besides this one but can't decide.


 I like Love With Food and Ipsy. I have tried Hammock Pack. The items were nice. I enjoyed them, but I didn't feel like it was worth $25. I'll probably give it another shot.


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 8, 2013)

> I like Love With Food and Ipsy. I have tried Hammock Pack. The items were nice. I enjoyed them, but I didn't feel like it was worth $25. I'll probably give it another shot.


 I like glossybox. Lately they've been giving alot of promo codes. It's full size makeup.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *debilynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What other boxes do you ladies love? I want one more besides this one but can't decide.


 I like Yuzen. It's $26/quarter. I also like Ipsy and Birchbox - $10/month.


----------



## easteregg (Apr 8, 2013)

I just checked out Yuzen.  Peaceful!


----------



## mle102286 (Apr 8, 2013)

I will be receiving my box today, and Im sorry to say i've already cancelled my subscription and gone with another. ... I hate the "will it be good? will it be a waste?" of this popsugar box, and am actually switching to the Wantable Box.

Anyone tried that one yet? Its 5-6 full sized makeup items (which is what I really wanted anyway) for $36 a month.... if you dont like it, you send the box back. DONE. 

They have a long preferences quiz at the start of the subscription registration that allows you to pick what you love, like, and hate for beauty products... anything you mark as a "dislike" you will NOT RECEIVE. 

how cool, right?


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KelBel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Glitterdollh (Apr 8, 2013)

I should be getting my box this week, My box weighs 4.7lbs and box size is 11x11x11, same as Jan?! This must be an error! Anyone else have the same thing going on?


----------



## amylovescoffee (Apr 8, 2013)

mine is in transit and 1.5lbs- are you expecting a new wrap? (wouldn't be that heavy but could be big)


----------



## SammyFoley (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am obsessed with his perfume oil. I feel like it's going to last me a long time and it smells divine! I was looking up the price ($48 â€” not too bad) and I came across their list of fans http://kaifragrance.com/devotees.html â€” I feel like every celebrity loves this product. Rachel Bilson, Charlize Theron, Jennifer Anniston, Kate Bosworth etc. â€” this is what I subscribed for!


----------



## Glitterdollh (Apr 8, 2013)

No, I am not expecting anything extra. But certainly am okay with it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mines showing 1.7 pds &amp; it's suppose to be delivered tomorrow. You'll have to keep us posted about your box


----------



## Veronica Mars (Apr 8, 2013)

Unless it hasn't updated yet, my box is STILL in California - I'm in Austin.  

I have to agree with the folks that I am not excited about this one - I get tons of perfume samples through other subs I am working my way through so even though it is full-size, not excited by the roll-on.

Of course I will give everything a whirl, but I think the box was at its best the first two months, of course before I joined, but maybe the grass is just always greener. 






I feel like I am going to keep sticking it out b/c I'm worried about missing a fab box.  So silly of me!


----------



## RDolph (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got mine. I share the unboxing with a friend at work (where it is sent), and she mentioned that this is the saddest box yet. That being the case, I will probably gift the bracelet (I like it enough, but it will be better for my SIL), but the perfume oil smells like High School to me. And I loved HS. I put it on right away, and am loving it. Not worth $35, but I hope the savings from using one item as a present will kinda make up for it.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 8, 2013)

> I should be getting my box this week, My box weighs 4.7lbs and box size is 11x11x11, same as Jan?! This must be an error! Anyone else have the same thing going on?


 My weight is 4.7 lbs too, I just noticed that and came on to see if that was the case for others as well. I get my box today so we will see.


----------



## cuddlypenguin (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh! Thank you for the head's up on YuZen....looks lovely! Their spring box is sold out but I'll sign up for the summer one for sure. Thank you!

(love that they seem to have Red Flower products -- one of my faves from a previous PSMH box, ha ha)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yuzen looks pretty cool. Is the 4.7lb box the Summer Fun box maybe?


----------



## tiffanys (Apr 8, 2013)

Is anyone else's box hanging out in Sacramento?  Mine arrived in SAC Thursday and hasn't updated since.  Typically there's a departure scan before it hits Chicago approximately 4 days later.... Perhaps FedEx forgot to scan the departure and it's on it's way....


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes! Mine has been in Sacramento since Thursday, too. It always seems to stay there for a couple of days, but I think this is the longest its taken to leave there. I was excited when I saw that it had shipped really early, but its taking even longer than usual anyway, lol.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else's box hanging out in Sacramento?  Mine arrived in SAC Thursday and hasn't updated since.  Typically there's a departure scan before it hits Chicago approximately 4 days later.... Perhaps FedEx forgot to scan the departure and it's on it's way....


 Mine was there for 4 days. Now it's sitting in KS for 3 days 




. They really need a better shipping method.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fo



> Yuzen looks pretty cool. Is the 4.7lb box the Summer Fun box maybe?


 For me it can't be anything other than the normal April box, should be in two or three hours and ill post if I get anything different, I doubt that will be the case though.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 8, 2013)

It would be crazy if there was some kind of mistake and all the first boxes to ship were missing an item. Hopeful thinking


----------



## hlwood (Apr 8, 2013)

Goodness gracious.  My box has been sitting at the post office in my town since Friday night.  Still no movement today.  It's pure craziness that it takes this long!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Apr 8, 2013)

I cancelled after getting my box today. Just looking from Dec-April more  were bad than good, just as far as I am concerned. I'm not saying that anyone has to agree. But for my money and personal taste it just isn't worth it.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 8, 2013)

> Goodness gracious.Â  My box has been sitting at the post office in my town since Friday night.Â  Still no movement today.Â  It's pure craziness that it takes this long!


 Mine too!! I was worried!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my box today.  I really love most of the items, I got a brown, teal and gold bracelet. 





I really love the perfume oil and my chocolate bar wasn't melted (it's 80 here today) from what I could tell (I didn't open it) but I am saving it for my boyfriend.  

The blotting papers went right in my makeup bag, I just used my last few today.  

The only items I'm a little iffy on is the garment bag/tote.  I have other garment bags and they are great for packing dresses and preventing wrinkles when traveling.  I think I'll use this to store bulky winter coats to keep them from getting dusty during the warmer months.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I got my box today and I'm still pretty meh about it. I don't think it's great and I'm not particularly interested in the products but that is the risk one takes with subscriptions. I feel they could have done better with this box and I'm only critical of them because this is really the only box that I haven't really been excited about at all. I hope next month they put together a box that is more well rounded.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here - frustrating to see it go past me up to WI. I'm in the city.


So true! I'm in the south suburbs so Indiana would be less frustrating. The UPS version of Smart post is used by a few subs. It seems so much more efficient.


----------



## catipa (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today.  I really love most of the items, I got a brown, teal and gold bracelet.
> 
> ...


I really like the color of your bracelet.  I got the gray and I really like it too, but I think the teal is a better Spring color.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else's box hanging out in Sacramento?  Mine arrived in SAC Thursday and hasn't updated since.  Typically there's a departure scan before it hits Chicago approximately 4 days later.... Perhaps FedEx forgot to scan the departure and it's on it's way....


Mine never has a departure scan from Sacto and then just appears in Chicago a few days later (but not yet.)


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 8, 2013)

My shipping just updated and its in Texas now. It just never had a departure time from Sacramento I guess.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *debilynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What other boxes do you ladies love? I want one more besides this one but can't decide.


 
I really like Love with Food, Graze, Jungle Stand, and Ditsies.  

What type of box are you looking to subscribe to?


----------



## Veronica Mars (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping just updated and its in Texas now. It just never had a departure time from Sacramento I guess.


 Yay, mine did too!


----------



## wurly (Apr 8, 2013)

> Is anyone else's box hanging out in Sacramento?Â  Mine arrived in SAC Thursday and hasn't updated since.Â  Typically there's a departure scan before it hits Chicago approximately 4 days later.... Perhaps FedEx forgot to scan the departure and it's on it's way....


 Same with mine. Mine just got to Chicago late this afternoon. Don't forget, still has to go to WI before being mailed back to Chicago.


----------



## wurly (Apr 8, 2013)

> What other boxes do you ladies love? I want one more besides this one but can't decide.


 I really like seasonsbox, but am a huge fan of beautyfix. It's $50 every quarter for full size and deluxe size skincare, haircare, and some makeup. You pick 8 items plus a makeup bag from about 50 choices each time. There's usually a coupon for the first time. I usually get around $300 worth of stuff. They have high end skincare. I've liked to loved most things I've gotten, and been exposed to many new brands and products.


----------



## wurly (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't want to cannibalize this forum, but have you checked out the free samples forum here? It's amazing how great some of the samples are. In quantity and quality. It can put birchbox or some of the other sample boxes to shame. And almost all of them are free for a nice, polite email!


----------



## klg534 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today.  I really love most of the items, I got a brown, teal and gold bracelet.
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE this bracelet color combo. I really hope i get it in this color.  Thanks for posting a picture


----------



## tivoli92 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bracelet color combo. I really hope i get it in this color.  Thanks for posting a picture


 I got this bracelet color too and I can't say I love it. If you end up getting something else, maybe we can trade!


----------



## tiffanys (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same with mine. Mine just got to Chicago late this afternoon. Don't forget, still has to go to WI before being mailed back to Chicago.


 Mine also got to Chicago late this afternoon, although it never got scanned departing Sacramento.... now it just has to take the multi-day trip to WI, down through the suburbs to my local post office, a few days to process.... and finally to my door.... hopefully by Thursday.... so close and yet so far....


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 8, 2013)

My box FINALLY reached KC after the weekend. So I'm guessing it'll take til the end of the week to be delivered here in wichita! =P I'm looking forward to the box! I think the garmento bag will be really helpful in getting laundry downstairs! The bracelet is so cute! And I'm eager to try the chocolate and perfume. =D


----------



## gejag (Apr 8, 2013)

My box is in Chicago today, but if it is like the others, it will go to Wisconsin and then back here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have to say I am big time disappointed. After a few mediocre boxes, this might be it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I  am so bummed with a garment bag.  BORING.  This is supposed to be fun and give us the opportunity to try new and different things.  Clothes bags do NOT excite me.  So many other travel accessories would have been great to get!  Annoyed and sad here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 8, 2013)

My box gets delivered Thursday. I'm not really picky about the bracelet color. I don't know what I would use the bag for - but I'm sure I'll find some use out of it. I think this month's box is just okay but I'll probably use everything in it.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my box today -- oddly I am pretty satisfied. I am sure I will find use for the garment bag and eat the chocolate - but I particularly liked both the perfume oil and the bracelet. I also received the brown/gold/blue one. Now bring on the May box (and the summer box)! 

 Good luck to you gals that are going to try different boxes!


----------



## kgirl42 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got my box today. Definitely underwhelmed with the garment bag, but my mom suggested I use it to store coats/winter sweaters under my bed, and I actually think that will be a pretty good use for it!

I won't use the perfume since I'm not a fan of Gardenia scent, but I love the bracelet. Would anyone be interested in doing a trade?


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 8, 2013)

So I was a good girl and stayed away from ps mut to avoid spoilers. I came right home from work and could not wait to open my box. I have to say it took a few hours to grow on me. I put the oil on and ended up loving it and I generally am not a perfume person. the rest of the items are what they are and I will probably use them. After thinking about it for an hr or so but before I read mut I came to this conclusion. I think for the money I pay and the quality products they send this is still a great box for me. I'm not a trend setter. I don't have time to shop at malls and most times I'm to indecisive to actually buy anything for myself. This is the one box that does it all for me. I would never buy any of these products on my own but that is kind of the point. I like being introduced to products I never heard of, I may not love everything but I do tend to like almost everything in my boxes since subscribing in October. Having said that, I actually did not like the chocolate bar this month. Lol. And I love dark chocolate.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 8, 2013)

I also got my box today. Have been really busy so haven't had too much time to look through it. But I do love the bracelet and think it is exactly what I needed for the summer. If anyone doesn't like theirs, I would love to trade for 1-2 more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 9, 2013)

I do



> I also got my box today. Have been really busy so haven't had too much time to look through it. But I do love the bracelet and think it is exactly what I needed for the summer. If anyone doesn't like theirs, I would love to trade for 1-2 more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/quotdon't think I will want mine what would you want to trade for


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 9, 2013)

That came out weird above... I don't think I'm going to want mine and I know my brothers gf didn't want hers what would you want to trade for


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That came out weird above... I don't think I'm going to want mine and I know my brothers gf didn't want hers what would you want to trade for


 I will PM you!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok


----------



## luaiko (Apr 9, 2013)

I got mine today. Honestly I was skeptical - the unboxing was really lame, but after eating the chocolate (delicious), putting on the perfume (lovely scent), and trying on the bracelet (looks great with the spiked bracelet from the Coco Rocha box) - I was pretty happy. The garment bag has that horrendously huge popsugar logo on it but then I read the 4-in-1 feature of it and it probably will come in handy for storing a couple special occasion dresses.

All in all, I may not have been WOWed but I do think I got my money's worth.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the...
> 
> ...


 What color is this? I got this one and I thought it was grey?


----------



## KayEss (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my box today. I haven't tried the chocolate but I'm sure it will be tasty. The perfume is REALLY flowery, way too strong for my taste. Insta-headache. The garment bag is the worst thing ever. I was hoping to use it as a duffel but since one of the ends is secured with a drawstring and it's so huge I don't think I'll be able to use it for anything. So...I guess I'll be using it as a garbage bag? I hate to be so wasteful but there's literally no use for it and no one I know would want it. The bracelet is alright but a little casual for my tastes. Excited to try the blotting papers I guess, but all in all a big disappointment. This is the only PopSugar box I've ever been unhappy with, and I've been subscribed since September.


----------



## hlwood (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my box yesterday.  The bracelet went on my wrist immediately.  I love the look of an "arm party," so I am always adding new bracelets to my stack with my watch.  I got the brown/blue combo, which is nice.  I just wish that the blue was a little more vibrant - you can't even tell it's blue unless you are really staring at it. 

The perfume didn't wow me at first, but I put it on this morning, and it's growing on me.  Smelling from the bottle, it is straight up flowers, which is not appealing to me at all. On skin though, it's more complex and not just an in-your-face floral.  We will see if I like it or not. 

The chocolate was pretty good.  I had a square last night, and it reminds me of a "healthy" Nestle Crunch bar. 

The blotting papers went instantly in my purse.  It's starting to get hot here in South Carolina, so I'm going to be needing these very soon.  They are so pretty though....almost too pretty to use!

The garment bag is okay, but I could definitely live without it.  I'm sure I'll find SOME use for it though.  I buy subscription boxes because it's nice to receive things that I normally wouldn't buy for myself.  All of the other items are very nice, but I never would spend $28 on a thread bracelet with some gold beads. So, it's nice to receive little goodies like these because I would never buy them normally.  The garment bag, however, I would NEVER even consider buying for myself.  I don't even want it.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 9, 2013)

I got the teal / brown bracelet, which I really like and I got a blue garment bag.  It's actually really cute.  Did anyone else get the blue?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got my box today. Have been really busy so haven't had too much time to look through it. But I do love the bracelet and think it is exactly what I needed for the summer. If anyone doesn't like theirs, I would love to trade for 1-2 more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Definitely would be willing to trade you the bracelet it is not my style at all and is currently hanging out on my trade list.  Lemmie know if you're still interested.


----------



## catipa (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the teal / brown bracelet, which I really like and I got a blue garment bag.  It's actually really cute.  Did anyone else get the blue?
> 
> ...


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, I got my box today. My bracelet was missing.




 That's the item I was really excited about. Everything else was good but I'm hoping they can send me the missing item. I've emailed them.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I got my box today. My bracelet was missing.
> 
> ...


 That sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box finally arrived at my local post office but won't be delivered until tomorrow. I noticed that it's 2.4 lbs.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the teal / brown bracelet, which I really like and I got a blue garment bag.  It's actually really cute.  Did anyone else get the blue?
> 
> ...


----------



## alliekers (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my box yesterday and I'm satisfied. I received:

Bracelet: Brown/Gold Combo - I think it's really nice but I'd never spend that much on it myself so I'm happy that I didn't have to.

Blotting Papers - although I like these, I'll be re-gifting. They'll make a great last addition to an upcoming birthday gift.

Chocolate - good but not great. Had a few squares and tossed since I didn't want to keep it in the house and be tempted.

Perfume - I've used Kai before but not as an oil. I put this on today and I love it. Light and airy, not overly floral.

Garment Bag - a practical item that I will definitely use for travel. Not a wow item, but that's OK. Again, happy I don't have to buy it separately. 

 
I do agree that the box feels a bit "light" but I am still happy with it. A coupon would have been a nice way to round out the box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my box today- I love the bracelet- I got it in turquoise/gold- super summery &amp; cute. Now I want more of them to stack with. The only item I'm not sure what to do with is the garmento bag- Id give it to my bf - he wears a suit everyday and is always going to the dry cleaners but for some reason I don't think he'll be excited about the hot pink popsugar logo.., just guessing.. Lol!


----------



## Eleda (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my box today! It is better in person! I would be willing to trade for a couple more bracelets - PM me if you like, I got plenty of good new stuff, we can figure it out

My bracelet it teal combo, I am wearing it and the perfume. My sis loves these blotting papers, so she will get those. The GB will be useful for my favourite coat, it needs protection, lol!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 9, 2013)

I got mine today as well. I like it a lot. The bracelet and perfume are really nice. I am spending six weeks in California this summer, and the bag will come in handy. I can use it to do laundry, as a hamper, or to go to yoga, etc. I know it's not really the point of the bag, but I would love one of these in a nicer fabric to use as a convertible shopping/tote/gym/laundry bag. I think after next month I am taking a break, however. I am traveling a lot over the summer, and not able to get packages easily. But May is my birth month, so I have to get the May one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JMezz (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, I got my box today and I'm still not sure about it. It definitely seems like something else should have been included. I guess I expected to like the perfume oil a bit more, but the scent is growing on me. The bracelet is cute (got the blue one) and I'll get some good use out of it. The rest is just kinda eh for me.

I'm actually considering canceling. Should I hold out for another month? I didn't find last month's box too great either.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally got my box today! (Pictures included in the spoilers below)





























































































I got the bracelet in cobalt, I was kinda hoping for turquoise but the cobalt is pretty too. It also happens to go very well with the blue Twistband hair tie I ALWAYS have on my wrist.

I tried on the perfume oil a couple hours ago when I got the box and I gotta say I'm not in love. I am not big on florals in general and the box does say that it smells differently on everyone but on me it smells like I walked into a garden. While many people may like to smell like a garden, it's just not for me so I'm not sure what to do with this product.

Haven't tried the blotting papers but they did go straight into my purse after taking pictures. I did recently finish my last pack of blotting papers and with Summer almost here and living in Ft.Lauderdale they will surely get plenty of use.

The garment bag is not something I ever thought to buy for myself but is already getting use holding my Nine West suit.

Haven't tried the chocolate yet but who doesn't like chocolate.

All in all it's not my favorite box but I do feel like it was worth the money spent. I just need to find someone who likes floral scents to give the perfume too because I cannot see myself every using it again.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 9, 2013)

That bag looks nice! I just bought a nice Burberry jacket and that will be perfect to store it in for spring/summer!

Still haven't gotten mine. It finally moved from California today so maybe by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## JessP (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my box yesterday! 

Received the gray bracelet, though it looks brown.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know why I didn't put things together before tonight, but the perfume is gardenia, and when I was in my early- to mid-twenties, some friends had a band for a while *called* the Gardenias.  I will think of Julie, Stephanie, MP, the mid-'90s, and that one night that they had a gig at a certain dive bar (which later classed up its act to annoying levels of hipsterdom, but at that time, it was still scary-might-catch-something-from-the-bathroom awesome) that turned into DRUMMER AUDITION NIGHT (well, I will half-remember that night since it *was* the mid-90s in Seattle, I lived within stumbling distance of the bar, and those bartenders poured strong drinks if you tipped *at all* because their usual clientele didn't tip, but I ran with waiters in college, so I cannot not tip bartenders, so BOY HOWDY ALCOHOL) whenever I wear this one.

And my bracelet is turquoise and brown (I'm still debating this one.  I don't normally wear bracelets because I tend to rest my wrist in a way that the pressure from bracelets does weird things to the nerves in my wrist -- thirteen years of saxophone + twenty years of typing = HELLO, RSIs -- but it is cute, so maybe I can remember it on days I'm not going to be resting my wrist on anything), and my bag is black.  And this chocolate bar is exactly the sort of thing I would pick up at Whole Foods, gaze wistfully at, notice the price of, and then place back on the shelf.  It will be tucked in with the rest of my emergency chocolate (one part PMS stash, one part dark chocolate actually helps get rid of my nasty headaches that will just randomly hit me) at work.


----------



## Mommy Subs (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally received my PopSugar box today! I could drive to the distribution center and back 20+ times for the amount of time it take to ship to me!

I like the items alright, but agree with others that a voucher of some sort would have rounded it out nicely! The Kai perfume oil totally makes me nostalgic, does anyone remember Jessica McClintock perfume? This totally reminds me of that!


----------



## alilcheeky (Apr 10, 2013)

Normally I don't complain about the contents of these Popsugar boxes. I understand the risk and had this month's box only come to me it would have been fine. What bums me out is that I decided to surprise my bestie with a box this month and I just don't feel like this was a box worthy of sending as a gift. There was nothing "fun" or "must have" about it and it feels pretty budget overall. I think when she gets it she won't really understand why I sent it. She won't realize that what looks like a sample of perfume is really worth $48. She certainly won't be moved to subscribe to these boxes on her own.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 10, 2013)

Boo, this box just wasn't for me.  And I kept staring at the empty box after I took the goodies out, thinking that another product was going to magically appear (it didn't).  I calculated $104.98 so it's not like the value is off, but some of the goodies were overpriced for what they were, so it felt like it was missing stuff.  But I could definitely see that other people might love this one - I didn't realize the kai is a cult favorite until I did my review.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 10, 2013)

EDIT: This was in response to someone on the last page, no idea where the quote went.  My phone doesn't like that feature.

Yes, I LOVE beauty fix.  I had to quit because I'm swimming in samples but it's such a great value. I also love both the regular and QVC versions of the New Beauty Test Tube, for different reasons.  I could have those and nothing else and be happy.  The regular one is more geared towards skincare, the QVC one is more for makeup and stuff featured on QVC (tarte, wen, mally, philosphy, etc in every box).


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The perfume didn't wow me at first, but I put it on this morning, and it's growing on me.  Smelling from the bottle, it is straight up flowers, which is not appealing to me at all. On skin though, it's more complex and not just an in-your-face floral.  We will see if I like it or not.


 I found this too!  For those of you put off by the overwhelming gardenia smell at first, just try it on your wrist and smell it periodically throughout the day.  I initially thought it kinda smelled like old ladies, but then changed my mind after wearing it.  This stuff LASTS, and after an hour or so I was totally loving the scent - they aren't kidding when they say it smells different on!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

> I found this too!Â  For those of you put off by the overwhelming gardenia smell at first, just try it on your wrist and smell it periodically throughout the day.Â  I initially thought it kinda smelled like old ladies, but then changed my mind after wearing it.Â  This stuff LASTS, and after an hour or so I was totally loving the scent - they aren't kidding when they say it smells different on!Â


 Natural perfume oils like this are famous for smelling much different on skin than on their own (body chemistry makes a *huge* difference) and morphing throughout the day. And they can also smell radically differently on different people or even on the same person when that person's body chemistry changes thanks to monthly cycles, diet, or medication (and probably more reasons, but those are the big three I can think of off the top of my head).


----------



## mish65 (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my box today and found it OK overall. If anybody's interested in trading - I really don't care much for the perfume, but would love to have another of those bracelets, color does not matter, and maybe the blotting papers?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 10, 2013)

New coupon code floating around is TAKE50 for 50% off your first box

I wish they would expand their referral program I have like 24 referrals... Maybe I should open a second account lol.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New coupon code floating around is TAKE50 for 50% off your first box
> 
> I wish they would expand their referral program I have like 24 referrals... Maybe I should open a second account lol.


 Hmmm, I wonder if I could re-sub with this.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New coupon code floating around is TAKE50 for 50% off your first box
> 
> I wish they would expand their referral program I have like 24 referrals... Maybe I should open a second account lol.


 I get a "code not valid" error when I try that. I've tried under my old account and a new one as well and didn't work for either one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get a "code not valid" error when I try that. I've tried under my old account and a new one as well and didn't work for either one.


 Didn't work for me either, it was limited to the first 100 subscribers.  

From the email:





  |   POPSUGAR Save 50% off a POPSUGAR Must Have box!  It's your _very_ lucky day! Through 11:59 p.m. tonight, we're offering 50% off your first order of our POPSUGAR Must Have box monthly subscription! The offer is only available to the first 100 subscribers, so make your order now to score the sweet savings. Just enter code TAKE50. Valid while supplies last.


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 10, 2013)

Mine just arrived

I received the GG bag in blue. I wasn't very excited about it (I avoid drycleaning), but now seeing what 4 in one meant, I think I'll actually get use out of it. I'm fairly excited and feel a bit silly
  My bracelet is the blue/brown one. I like it, but I can't get it to not jut out at weird angles. It looks silly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Is this normal? I have tiny wrists so I'm not sure if it's supposed to be like that, my wrist size, or a defective bracelet. 
 
The chocolate bar, well, it didn't last. I'm an adult, a chocolate bar for lunch is perfectly valid, right? 
 
I love tatcha, I didn't need a new package yet, but I've always been curious about this size of them. I can't quite bring myself to pay for them without trying them, so this works out. 
 
I'm not sure about the perfume yet. I've only had it on an hour and it's still changing. At first it reminds me of my Grandmother. Bittersweet, but I'm not sure that I want to smell like her. It's still evolving. I don't hate it, but I'm not sure it's for me yet. At least I didn't pay retail to try it out.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't work for me either, it was limited to the first 100 subscribers.
> 
> ...


 Sorry didn't get that email didn't know it was only for the first 100 a friend of mine posted it on FB. Lame of them to only let it have 100 uses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry didn't get that email didn't know it was only for the first 100 a friend of mine posted it on FB. Lame of them to only let it have 100 uses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I subscribe to their PopSugar Shopping email and it was in today's email.  

http://view.xoxo.popsugar.com/?j=fe9517717d63067974&amp;m=fea015707065077d70&amp;ls=fdf01678726507787017747c&amp;l=fec9157476640174&amp;s=fe1e11707c6d047b771d79&amp;jb=ff64117376&amp;ju=fe5b10797760077e7d17&amp;r=0


----------



## JMezz (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My bracelet is the blue/brown one. I like it, but I can't get it to not jut out at weird angles. It looks silly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Is this normal? I have tiny wrists so I'm not sure if it's supposed to be like that, my wrist size, or a defective bracelet. 
Yeah, that's happening to me too, but I also have tiny wrists. I think that's just the way it was made.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Yeah, that's happening to me too, but I also have tiny wrists. I think that's just the way it was made.


 Same. I can kind of push on it to flatten it out but even the way it is I don't think it's that noticeable.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine just arrived
> 
> ...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the bracelet is too tightly woven. I had to take it off because trying to flatten it out was driving me nuts.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 10, 2013)

My box came today! Surprised since it was due tomorrow and still showed in transit. Anyway, I received the cobalt bracelet and it does kind of stick out in spots (I also have tiny wrists) but it isn't enough to really bother me. The perfume I can't decide on. At times I think I like it, other times I don't. Lol I haven't tried the chocolate yet but I'm excited to! And the bag I'm hoping to use to line my current hamper and I can just pull it out at laundry time making it easier to carry it all downstairs. I'm also eager to try the blotting papers. I like this months box! It does seem like it's lacking maybe one extra, but I'm not too upset by it. Happy with this one! =)


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2013)

If the bracelet sticks out, can you wear it really tight to your wrist for a couple of hours so it shapes itself? I still haven't gotten mine so I don't know if it's possible, just something I was thinking.


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JMezz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I got my box today and I'm still not sure about it. It definitely seems like something else should have been included. I guess I expected to like the perfume oil a bit more, but the scent is growing on me. The bracelet is cute (got the blue one) and I'll get some good use out of it. The rest is just kinda eh for me.
> 
> I'm actually considering canceling. Should I hold out for another month? I didn't find last month's box too great either.


I felt the same way.....I like the bracelet okay and I had actually seen the perfume oil before and wanted to try it, but the box seems ho-hum besides that. I am finding it especially hard to be excited about a

garment bag and blotting papers.


----------



## classybroad (Apr 10, 2013)

This is my last month on a 3 month gift sub and after this month I have no interest in continuing. What a let down April was in my opinion


----------



## gejag (Apr 10, 2013)

My April box arrived today, and I have to say it is pretty underwhelming.  I know it's a gamble and all won't be 100% thrilled, but it's hard to say what  the "big ticket" item is in this box.  One thing I am certain of is No One buys themselves a garment bag when they are looking for a feel good fix.  Unless maybe it was a travel worthy bag to use as a carry on.  Aprils surprise was like getting white socks for Christmas.  The perfume smells like a granny's closet and blotting papers are a dime a dozen these days.  The one hope I had was on the boho looking bracelet...but sadly, it was not the pretty turquoise color I have seen most pictures of.  Mine is a nondescript metal look; even worse, it is hopelessly twisted, bent and misshapen to the point that I do not know how it is really supposed to look or which side is up.  It won't lay nicely on my wrist and looks all kinked.  
I have been Popsugar Must Have Box's biggest defender, even through the bath wrap debacle, and I rave about it to all my friends, even taking the box to work to open.  Now I am a bit embarrassed and feel betrayed by the declining goodies I so loved looking forward to.  If the $100 summer fun box (which I did not buy) is full of great things when this April box is a definite downer, it won't leave loyal fans like me with a very good feeling.
 
PS: If there are any bracelets left I would love to exchange mine.


----------



## JMezz (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aprils surprise was like getting white socks for Christmas.  
Wow, that sums it up perfectly!

Quote: Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

PS: If there are any bracelets left I would love to exchange mine.  

 


These are great pictures of the kinks in the bracelet. I wonder if PS would do anything about this.


----------



## doziedoz (Apr 10, 2013)

Saw this at Planet Beauty





Its the actual size product, so at least we know the cost of the box is covered.  I agree-VERY underwhelming this month.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 10, 2013)

At least I had fun with the garment bag today. Amazed at how big the bag was, my kid at heart self put the bag over my head/body and attempted to walk around my living room with it on. It was hilarious and I had fun.

Why did I just share that with you all?


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 10, 2013)

> My April box arrived today, and I have to say it is pretty underwhelming. Â I know it's a gamble and all won't be 100% thrilled, but it's hard to say what Â the "big ticket" item is in this box. Â One thing I am certain of is No One buys themselves a garment bag when they are looking for a feel good fix. Â Unless maybe it was a travel worthy bag to use as a carry on. Â Aprils surprise was like getting white socks for Christmas. Â The perfume smells like a granny's closet and blotting papers are a dime a dozen these days. Â The one hope I had was on the boho looking bracelet...but sadly, it was not the pretty turquoise color I have seen most pictures of. Â Mine is a nondescript metal look; even worse, it is hopelessly twisted, bent and misshapen to the point that I do not know how it is really supposed to look or which side is up. Â It won't lay nicely on my wrist and looks all kinked.
> Â
> I have been Popsugar Must Have Box's biggest defender, even through the bath wrap debacle, and I rave about it to all my friends, even taking the box to work to open. Â Now I am a bit embarrassed and feel betrayed by the declining goodies I so loved looking forward to. Â If the $100 summer fun box (which I did not buy) is full of great things when this April box is a definite downer, it won't leave loyal fans like me with a very good feeling.
> Â
> ...


mi


----------



## gejag (Apr 10, 2013)

I thought that might happen!  It was the one thing in the box I kind of liked :/


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 10, 2013)

I got my box today. I actually liked the bracelet - mine is blue. The perfume...blech. It makes me sneeze. I had to wash my arm off repeatedly before my nose stopped itching, so if anyone would like to trade let me know.  The garment bag I'll use to hold a dress or coat. Overall all, meh, but less meh for me than the last two months.  I'd never spend $28 on the bracelet, but it's cute and I can see myself wearing it. I'm giving it one more month before I cancel.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 10, 2013)

> If the bracelet sticks out, can you wear it really tight to your wrist for a couple of hours so it shapes itself? I still haven't gotten mine so I don't know if it's possible, just something I was thinking.


 That might work! I'll have to try that tomorrow. You can make it really tight so it seems like it could work. =)


----------



## SenoraJewell (Apr 11, 2013)

Same with mine.  I think it works itself out better if you wear the bracelet very tight on your wrist.  I'm hoping it will soften up over time.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, I hope it softens over time. I'm having a hard time tightening it!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 11, 2013)

I would like another garmento bag if someone would like to trade


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a black one- send me a PM!


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JMezz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, that sums it up perfectly!
> 
> These are great pictures of the kinks in the bracelet. I wonder if PS would do anything about this.


I would definitely contact PS and have them send you out a new one, it's pathetic the only interesting thing in the box was damaged.


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 11, 2013)

so...i finally got my box yesterday. even though i had seen all the spoliers i had REALLY high hopes that i would love it, but i'm super bummed. it was a big let down. i was expecting bright cute things for spring. this was my first month, and as much as i want to cancel i figure i will give it one more month for redemption.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mine is on its last leg before it gets to me so I should have it tomorrow. Interestingly enough, the weight updated to 4 pounds since it was sent. I'm sure it's not really, but weird nonetheless.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would definitely contact PS and have them send you out a new one, it's pathetic the only interesting thing in the box was damaged.


 Mine does the same thing, it works it's self out after wearing and it's not damaged.  Also I wear mine slightly higher up on my arm, not quite over my wrist, which helps lessen any kinks.  I think it's just the way the bracelet is...?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least I had fun with the garment bag today. Amazed at how big the bag was, my kid at heart self put the bag over my head/body and attempted to walk around my living room with it on. It was hilarious and I had fun.
> 
> Why did I just share that with you all?


 Don't worry your not the only one who did that! 



 I did it too my bf was like umm is that your new outfit?


----------



## wurly (Apr 11, 2013)

Just got my box today. I'm not sure if it's happy or sad that the biggest excitement I had was the garmento bag was blue. I received the bracelet in brown and grey. I would have preferred it in blue or turquoise with brown. Oh well. The little drawstring bag the bracelet comes in is actually kind of nice, for a drawstring bag. Certainly better than the jewelmint bags, which feel super cheap and like they would melt instead of burning. The bracelet is actually cute on, and I like grey, so not bad. Overall, same impression that others have expressed. A little let-down, but it's ok. Do I have box-desensitization? I'm not sure about the perfume oil. when I just smelled the rollerball, before I put it on my wrist, it seemed kind of acrid. It's better on, but still not my favorite scent. Maybe it'll grow on me. Remind me of the South.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like a few of the bracelets are up on eBay. I'll buy one from someone... I cancelled this month...


----------



## gejag (Apr 11, 2013)

Hilarious use of the garment bag!!  I laughed out loud; you must be really fun to be around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Wow, that sums it up perfectly! These are great pictures of the kinks in the bracelet. I wonder if PS would do anything about this.


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yea I tried wearing the bracelet tighter and the kinks just got worse to the point where I popped one of the beads out, it's still attached but won't go back down flat :-( so that's kinda annoying...


----------



## mish65 (Apr 11, 2013)

WHat I think helps with the kinks to some degree is "stretching" the bracelet a bit and maybe turning the offending beads a bit - it seems to have worked on mine, and my wrists are small too.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 11, 2013)

I wore this month's bracelet and last month's necklace, and I have never gotten so many compliments on my jewelry. It was wierd. I think they look ok, but not ...wow.  Funny! They do go fairly well together though, and I don't own any other gold colored jewelry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heatherdear (Apr 11, 2013)

This month's was my 1st PS box &amp; thankfully liked it.  I signed up with a discount they had a few weeks ago, so feeling it was a good deal.  My bracelet is teal &amp; brown - nothing I would buy for myself, but turns out I like it lots.  The perfume was a bit scary @ 1st, but on is nice - it has a light, summery vibe.  I think I saw the bag on Shark Tank; if it wasn't this 1, it was very similar &amp; I was kind of mesmerized by the presentation, so I'm happy to have it.


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 12, 2013)

Update on my missing bracelet: Although I had to email them twice, they finally told me I'd be getting a replacement in about 4 weeks.


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 12, 2013)

today is my first day wearing the perfume &amp;&amp; it is a bit strong for my taste, but i don't hate it. i think i will wear it when im doing cookouts or things outside. office wear was maybe a bad idea, bc i feel kind of stuck with it. i like that it lasts though, and feel like it would be good in an outside enviornment!! however my bf does hate it


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 12, 2013)

I actually got my box Wednesday but barely had a chance to peek at it. I got the blue bracelet and blue garment bag. Good thing I like blue  It really does feel like they needed one more item to pull it all together. It's not a bad box just very... meh.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine is finally out for delivery today! Has anyone with really small wrists tried the bracelet on? I know it looks pretty adjustable, but I'm wondering about how much of the thread will be left once i get it to fit my wrists. Like I may have to cut some of it off, maybe?


----------



## RDolph (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is finally out for delivery today! Has anyone with really small wrists tried the bracelet on? I know it looks pretty adjustable, but I'm wondering about how much of the thread will be left once i get it to fit my wrists. Like I may have to cut some of it off, maybe?


 I have pretty small wrists. There was quite a bit of thread flapping around when I tried it on, but the ends of the tie things have gold nuggets on them, so it looks OK, not strange.


----------



## RDolph (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh! I just remembered. The KAI scent is being given away in the MTV Movie Awards presenter gift bags, so maybe that is why we got it too?


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have pretty small wrists. There was quite a bit of thread flapping around when I tried it on, but the ends of the tie things have gold nuggets on them, so it looks OK, not strange.


 Okay, thanks. I actually think I'll like the bracelet and I dont have any that I wear right now so it would be nice to have one. And I'm pretty excited  to try the perfume, too. I may have to leave work early today to get home to my box faster, haha!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Apr 12, 2013)

Sadly, I just followed through finally and cancelled my PopSugar sub..It was a long time coming but I couldn't bring myself to do it...In my opinion, the boxes have been steadily declining since September, but I kept holding on cause there was always at least one thing I kinda liked...I finally have come to the conclusion that it is not work the $37.10 risk...There hasn't beeon one thing in any of the boxes that I would have went out and bought myself.  90% of everything I have gotten since November is still in the box it came in.   I'm not bashing the sub or complaining.  Just being honest.  I'm sure some people LOVE the boxes and that is who they are for.  So enjoy ladies!  I will keep stalking and maybe one day I'll come back, but for now, Sephora gets an extra $40 of my money every month!!!


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly, I just followed through finally and cancelled my PopSugar sub..


 I cancelled mine, too. Truthfully I can't say that I really disliked any box, but in each one there has only been maybe one item that I really liked and would've bought myself and didn't already have. The rest of the stuff I've thought was nice, but ultimately haven't used that much or even at all. I think I always love the IDEA of the box more than the box itself, since I find that I usually end up not liking or using most of what's in it!

I've been subscribed since November. I wouldn't say I've seen any month like those mythical Sept-Oct boxes that made me sign up in the first place. Here's the only items I've really used in each box -

Nov: MOR Lip Macaron

Dec: nothing, really. gifted almost everything.

Jan: Epicuren balm

Feb: Revlon balm, Brokedown wrap (once they sent me the right size, anyway) 

March: Buxom mascara; Heather Belle necklace; New Black nail color

Apr: Kai roller ball; Shashi bracelet

...which just hasn't been worth $210 to me, all things considered.

You're right, this is so much about personal taste, and unfortunately I have to be honest with myself and admit that it's not mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My wallet will be happier for it!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I cancelled mine, too. Truthfully I can't say that I really disliked any box, but in each one there has only been maybe one item that I really liked and would've bought myself and didn't already have. The rest of the stuff I've thought was nice, but ultimately haven't used that much or even at all. I think I always love the IDEA of the box more than the box itself, since I find that I usually end up not liking or using most of what's in it!
> ...


 I'm literally tring to think of even ONE thing I have USED...There are some things that I LIKED:

November---The stylemint code was probably the best thing in the past six months, but sadly I don't really care for anything on any of the mints...not my style I guess...The shirt I bought is still in the box...

The wrap bracelet was pretty, but I don't wear gold...

December--Looking back, this wasn't a bad month...I ended up loving the mugs-although they are too fancy...The tea is SOOO pretty, but I'm not much of a tea drinker....The emergency kit is cute, but again, not something I would really use

January-Nothing to speak of that I loved in this box...The watch was kinda cool...For my 9-year-old

February---Ahhhh the box I'm sure they regret sending...LOL I actually really like the wrap.  It is sooooo Soft.But...Its still in the box

March- In my opinion, this is the worst bax out of the past six months...Hated the necklace--not even because it was gold...It just looks tacky...I would have been stoked if we got the infinity bracelet...The best part of the box was the Mascara, but I have a million mascaras...So I returned it to Sephora and got something I really wanted (I know, it was wrong of me, but I couldn't help it)

April- The bracelet would have been cute IF....IT wasn't gold!!!  What is with all this GOLD jewelry!??!?!?!?  I like the oil, but totally not for that price...Plus I have like 50 perfumes and really don't wear anything beside Chanel Mademoiselle...So Again, this will sit in the box...

And sadly, out of all these boxes, there is nothing even so spectacular that I could trade it or sell it for really anything on EBay...I sold the Hanky Pankys on Ebay for $12....That's as good as it gets....So Sorry PopSugar...I tried my little heart out and I really wanted to love you after September's box I was sure I would, but it didn't work out.  It's not you, Its me;-)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm literally tring to think of even ONE thing I have USED...There are some things that I LIKED:
> 
> ...


 Really?  I've had great luck selling things I didn't from  PS boxes on eBay, off the top of my head I've sold the books and DVDs, quickly, easily and made great money! If you want to part with any of those items still sitting in the box, let me know!  I gave away a lot of items from the Nov/Dec boxes for gifts and I'd love them for myself.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've kept a lot of stuff, gifted some items, and I've sold some items on eBay. All in all I love PS- it's exciting getting a monthly box- the entertainment factor itself is worth it for me


----------



## OiiO (Apr 12, 2013)

I actually sold a good amount of things, too. Like, I would have never thought those Safe Heaven books would sell for anything at all, but people bought two for $7 each. I also sold the wrap and Hanky Pankys, for about $40 together.

Oh and here are some individual item closeups from the April box _(a *lot* more in my blog)_, I must say I really liked the perfume and the bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have my heather belle necklace from last month if anyone would like to trade for it pm me


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually sold a good amount of things, too. Like, I would have never thought those Safe Heaven books would sell for anything at all, but people bought two for $7 each. I also sold the wrap and Hanky Pankys, for about $40 together.
> 
> Oh and here are some individual item closeups from the April box _(a *lot* more in my blog)_, I must say I really liked the perfume and the bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 gorgeous photos! i like the color you got for the bracelet.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 12, 2013)

> I actually sold a good amount of things, too. Like, I would have never thought those Safe Heaven books would sell for anything at all, but people bought two for $7 each. I also sold the wrap and Hanky Pankys, for about $40 together. Oh and here are some individual item closeups from the April box _(a __*lot*__ more in my blog)_, I must say I really liked the perfume and the bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That turquoise bracelet is gorgeous. I like my cobalt one but I'm kinda jealous right now and may need to stalk people's trade threads and/or ebay.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally got my box today! I got the cobalt bracelet. I wore it shopping tonight and by the time we were done it had already un-kinked itself and taken the shape of my wrist. I also LOVE the perfume! It reminds me so much of some Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen perfume I used to have.




It's a very pretty smell.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 12, 2013)

If anyone is selling/ trading their Shashi bracelets in cobalt and/or turquoise PM me.


----------



## elissan (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm looking to buy the perfume and a bracelet in turquoise if anyone has theirs to sell, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 13, 2013)

I received my box on Tuesday. I was so bummed about it that I immediately canceled. Then I got to thinking about how much I really did like some of the past boxes - and imo Popsugar's customer service is superb. Long story short the code TAKE25 still works ($25 off a 6 month membership) and it brings the price down to under $30 a box (I was paying $37 with a monthly charge) so I commited to 6 more months. What can I say...even when I don't totally love the box, I don't think I can give up Popsugar quite yet!


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 13, 2013)

Not sure what all is in the perfume buy my eyes started burning and watering right after i put it on.  I put a tiny dot on each wrist.  Instant headache! it was awful.  Not many perfumes do that to me but this one did.  I hated it.  The bag is huge and more than i can lug around.  my husband called it a body bag.  Chocolate was good and i like the bracelet. no use for blotting tissues.  worst box for me.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure what all is in the perfume buy my eyes started burning and watering right after i put it on.  I put a tiny dot on each wrist.  Instant headache! it was awful.  Not many perfumes do that to me but this one did.  I hated it.  The bag is huge and more than i can lug around.  my husband called it a body bag.  Chocolate was good and i like the bracelet. no use for blotting tissues.  worst box for me.


 Same exact experience here. MAJOR headache from the perfume. I hate how floral it is and it's far too strong for my tastes. Not sure what to do with it now unfortunately. I also rarely have bad reactions to fragrances. I also called the garment bag a 'body bag' when I first got it. I was hoping to use it as an overnight bag but it's SO HUGE. No way is that happening.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone who tried the perfume and didn't like it, i would like to try it. PM me and we can work out a trade or I can buy. Also interested in bracelet in turquoise. PM please.


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm literally tring to think of even ONE thing I have USED...There are some things that I LIKED:
> 
> ...


Ugh, I have only had this subscription starting with the February box. I had heard so many great things about this box, so I justified spending the money on it. Honestly, I have given almost all what I received away. I don't have time to sell stuff on ebay right now, I don't need more work from a subscription box, I have enough on my plate as it is. This was supposed to be for fun and be enjoyable, so far it hasn't been that great. Not bad stuff, just nothing that suited me very much. I think the bracelet we got this month will be the only thing other than the chocolate bar I will enjoy (although I sadly didn't even get one of the cutest bracelets). I was on the fence about this box and I still am. I keep saying, one more month, but I swear next month has to really impress me. I just can't justifying spending money for things I wouldn't even buy for myself!


----------



## emilytaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

Even though this month's box was sparse, Trigger is enjoying his puppy spa!


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 14, 2013)

> The bracelet we got this month will be the only thing other than teh chocoate bar I will enjoy (although I sadly didn't even get one of the cutest bracelets).


 What bracelet are you talking about? The gray one? I got that one and love it. It goes really well with any of my other brightly colored bracelets or with a bright shirt. I love that it really can't clash with anything. So glad they sent out gray ones too! I'm hoping for silver one day, but gold is in and in this bracelet it's muted compared to the tassel necklace. A win for me. Really pleased about the early shipping again this month. I hope they keep it up!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I wore the bracelet and the necklace from last month shopping on Friday night then I wore the perfume to a wedding last night. I definitely find myself using more of the items from the recent boxes. I've liked all of them since I subscribed in October, but a lot of the older stuff has sat in the box.

One thing I don't like is all of the dark chocolate. I know it's supposed to be "healthier" but geeze! It seems like every subscription box sends it though. At least my husband enjoys it!


----------



## gejag (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for that update.  I emailed them right away about my kinked bracelet and have not heard back.  It looks like I will have to make a second attempt.  I would think customer service would be a priority after six months o







f membership and three months of questionable content.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh, I have only had this subscription starting with the February box. I had heard so many great things about this box, so I justified spending the money on it. Honestly, I have given almost all what I received away. I don't have time to sell stuff on ebay right now, I don't need more work from a subscription box, I have enough on my plate as it is. This was supposed to be for fun and be enjoyable, so far it hasn't been that great. Not bad stuff, just nothing that suited me very much. I think the bracelet we got this month will be the only thing other than the chocolate bar I will enjoy (although I sadly didn't even get one of the cutest bracelets). I was on the fence about this box and I still am. I keep saying, one more month, but I swear next month has to really impress me. I just can't justifying spending money for things I wouldn't even buy for myself!


I find eBay a whole lot easier than setting up a trade list and trying to go back and forth with figuring out what equates for a trade.  At least with eBay I get cash (which in my mind off sets the cost of the box), instead of more stuff. 

Any way, I think any sub box will add to "time spent" on a box because more stuff = more time, to me anyway.  It might be time using the item, storing it, gifting it or selling it on eBay, I think everyone has a lot on their plates, we're all busy, probably why we like the idea of sub boxes mailed to us for fun.  I kind of expect to not like every single item in the PS boxes, though.  Helps lessen any disappointment, but also helps to keep in mind a time frame for when I will cut a sub box (I'm about to do that with two of my subs, already cut another two earlier this year) if you feel you are not getting enough value.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 14, 2013)

You just have to straighten the bracelet out. Mine was like that too. Straighten it out and then wear it and it will form to your wrist.


----------



## gejag (Apr 15, 2013)

I gave it a try and there is a bead totally bent/twisted upside down.  It looks like my arm was slammed in a door! There is no possible way this can or will straighten out and look normal.  I will not wear it like this.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 15, 2013)

PS has good CS but they can take about a week.  Lots of people had that issue when they were emailing about the robes and thongs that didn't fit but they did receive responses eventually.  I seem to remember your first post on this being on maybe Thursday the earliest? I suggest giving them a bit more time- and trying again to fix the bracelet. I know it's really a pain it came like that but I am gathering that MANY peoples came with the same issue and they did manage to fix it with some time and patience.  Maybe yours really is damaged beyond repair but giving it another try never hurt.



> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for that update.  I emailed them right away about my kinked bracelet and have not heard back.  It looks like I will have to make a second attempt.  I would think customer service would be a priority after six months o
> 
> ...


----------



## gejag (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PS has good CS but they can take about a week.  Lots of people had that issue when they were emailing about the robes and thongs that didn't fit but they did receive responses eventually.  I seem to remember your first post on this being on maybe Thursday the earliest? I suggest giving them a bit more time- and trying again to fix the bracelet. I know it's really a pain it came like that but I am gathering that MANY peoples came with the same issue and they did manage to fix it with some time and patience.  Maybe yours really is damaged beyond repair but giving it another try never hurt.


 Lol. it's nice to think positively!  I don't think it would matter so much if after I ate the chocolate, the bracelet is only other thing I really kind of liked!


----------



## hlwood (Apr 15, 2013)

My bracelet has kinks in it also, and I cannot get it to straighten out.  The bracelet is just woven way too tight, so when I push one bead into place, another one pops out.  It's not a terribly huge deal to me, but I'm a tad OCD, so it bothers me when I start thinking about it.  I'm wondering if all the bracelets made by Shashi are like this?  I hate to even think this, but do you think that we got sent these bracelets because they are a tad deffective?  I would hope that Popsugar wouldn't do that to us, but I cannot believe that Shashi could sell bracelets with kinks in them!


----------



## gejag (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bracelet has kinks in it also, and I cannot get it to straighten out.  The bracelet is just woven way too tight, so when I push one bead into place, another one pops out.  It's not a terribly huge deal to me, but I'm a tad OCD, so it bothers me when I start thinking about it.  I'm wondering if all the bracelets made by Shashi are like this?  I hate to even think this, but do you think that we got sent these bracelets because they are a tad deffective?  I would hope that Popsugar wouldn't do that to us, but I cannot believe that Shashi could sell bracelets with kinks in them!


 Thanks for writing!  I knew I wasn't being anal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is just plain out of whack...I am pretty resourceful and can fix a lot of things, but this is just not fixable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I find eBay a whole lot easier than setting up a trade list and trying to go back and forth with figuring out what equates for a trade.  At least with eBay I get cash (which in my mind off sets the cost of the box), instead of more stuff.
> ...


Yes, I would think ebay would be a good answer. I do end up just giving stuff away though, because it is easy and I don't want to feel bad about spending the money and having it just sit around collecting dust. I  don't mean to be a negative Nelly, I just guess I expected to like more of the items in PS, because I heard such great things about it. I really don't expect to like everything, I guess I have just been surprised at just how much I haven't found much use for. I am totally willing to keep my subscription and see if I the following month or two are a good fit for me. I can't expect that just because PS is a great sub for some that it will be for me, I think that is where I had perhaps made an assumption. Maybe the last 3 months have just been "off" for me, I guess I will see.


----------



## gejag (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bracelet has kinks in it also, and I cannot get it to straighten out.  The bracelet is just woven way too tight, so when I push one bead into place, another one pops out.  It's not a terribly huge deal to me, but I'm a tad OCD, so it bothers me when I start thinking about it.  I'm wondering if all the bracelets made by Shashi are like this?  I hate to even think this, but do you think that we got sent these bracelets because they are a tad deffective?  I would hope that Popsugar wouldn't do that to us, but I cannot believe that Shashi could sell bracelets with kinks in them!


 I would like to think this would not pass their quality control,but what really seems to be the consensus of all who have looked at it is the thread is pulled too tight in the making of it, which pushed a "bead" out of line.  There is nothing you can do to make room where there is none ;(


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey ladies! If you spend some time playing with your bracelet (popping out various beads and gently tugging) you can get it to loosen up a bit. I was stuck in 8 hours of hearings yesterday so I used my time wisely, haha.


----------



## hlwood (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would like to think this would not pass their quality control,but what really seems to be the consensus of all who have looked at it is the thread is pulled too tight in the making of it, which pushed a "bead" out of line.  There is nothing you can do to make room where there is none ;(


 Exactly.  In my opinion, the bracelet insn't fixable.  So that's why I'm wondering if Shashi accidentally made a few batches of "too tight" bracelets, which got shipped to Popsugar, which got shipped to us.  Shashi can't be making as much money selling to Popsugar as they would be selling to individual customers for $28 a pop.  So their rational is "Well, we aren't going to be as profitable off of this Popsugar order, so let's send them the batches that we messed up." 

If I would have ordered this bracelet directly from Shashi, there is no way I would keep it; I would have returned it immediately.  However, we aren't really in the position of returning these bracelets in this situation.  Shashi knows this - so maybe they sent out these bracelets as a way to get them off their hands while having to deal with little to no complaints/returns.

I'm not saying this is what really happened.  Maybe all Shashi bracelets come like this?  I'm just simply thinking out loud.  And I'm continuing to wear my bracelet everyday despite the kinks because I love it that much!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey ladies! If you spend some time playing with your bracelet (popping out various beads and gently tugging) you can get it to loosen up a bit. I was stuck in 8 hours of hearings yesterday so I used my time wisely, haha.


 Agreed mine it better every time I wear it.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm guessing Sashi actually makes a lot of money off popsugar. Individual customers at $30 a pop or thousands and thousands at $10 a pop. They might not keep the profit margin per bracelet, but overall the volume would be huge. And it isn't in their interest to send bad batches. Yes it could be true, but this is a really nice way to expose us to the company for more business. Like hanky panky. They included a discount code as well, but many liked it enough to order more. Maybe one person should contact sashi and inquire about it or just suggest they weave it a bit looser? They could even have had experience with the bracelets stretching and settling so they start them tight. Or the machine is just overdoing it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 16, 2013)

If you wear it, it will loosen up! That's probably why they were made so tight so that when they were broken in, they wouldn't be too big. Conspiracy theories are much more fun though, I suppose.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm guessing Sashi actually makes a lot of money off popsugar. Individual customers at $30 a pop or thousands and thousands at $10 a pop. They might not keep the profit margin per bracelet, but overall the volume would be huge.
> 
> And it isn't in their interest to send bad batches. Yes it could be true, but this is a really nice way to expose us to the company for more business. Like hanky panky. They included a discount code as well, but many liked it enough to order more.
> ...


 I actually think they make $0 initially off PS.  I think they gae them the batches for free or at cost or below cost (but quite possibly free) to drum up good word of mouth and hopefully repeat business.

Which is why I totally agree with your second point- it is against their interest to send bad batches, and I am sure they know that and therefore I highly doubt they'd do it on purpose. The whole reason they gave the bracelets to PS was they are hoping we'll love them and buy more.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bracelet has kinks in it also, and I cannot get it to straighten out.  The bracelet is just woven way too tight, so when I push one bead into place, another one pops out.  It's not a terribly huge deal to me, but I'm a tad OCD, so it bothers me when I start thinking about it.  I'm wondering if all the bracelets made by Shashi are like this?  I hate to even think this, but do you think that we got sent these bracelets because they are a tad deffective?  I would hope that Popsugar wouldn't do that to us, but I cannot believe that Shashi could sell bracelets with kinks in them!


 
Yikes. That would bother me too. I think they may have sent them out without giving that particular issue much thought at all.


----------



## hlwood (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually think they make $0 initially off PS.  I think they gae them the batches for free or at cost or below cost (but quite possibly free) to drum up good word of mouth and hopefully repeat business.
> 
> Which is why I totally agree with your second point- it is against their interest to send bad batches, and I am sure they know that and therefore I highly doubt they'd do it on purpose. The whole reason they gave the bracelets to PS was they are hoping we'll love them and buy more.


 Free? Whaat?  I had no idea.  That's a pretty risky investment by Shashi, but it definitely makes sense.  Honestly, even with the kinks, I've considered purchasing another bracelet.  I think they are super cute.  But anyways, again, I'm not saying that Shashi/Popsugar tried to cheat us because I definitely agree that they want to make repeat customers out of us.  It was just a thought, and like someone mentioned above, conspiracy theories are always fun!!


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 17, 2013)

Sometimes I get the feeling that PS sends us overstocks, stuff that didn't sell etc. I especially felt that with the "luxury" PS edition last Dec., that had some really ugly Jewelmint "purses". But maybe that's just me




 I did really like the Shashi bracelet worn together with last November's cute leather wrap bracelet.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 17, 2013)

If you are still having trouble with your bracelet, try wetting it. That should loosen it up.


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 21, 2013)

I just opened my box (I was out of town), and I like the contents. I've been wanting to try the blotting papers to see if "fancy" blotters actually work better than the cheap ones. I wanted to love the perfume, but one use and I think I'm allergic - sneeze city! That garmet bag is not a duffle bag, it's a body bag. Seriously, c'mon! I'll use it as a garmet bag but could've done without the ginormous, gaudy PS logo on the front. My bracelet is grey &amp; I love it. It initially looked like it had kinks when I took it out of the box, but once I put it on they went away. It fits like a charm. Overall, I'm happy, just wish I could use the fancy perfume, it smells lovely.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 21, 2013)

I didn't know what I was going to do with the Garmento Bag but I can happily say I used it!! I needed to wash my king size comforter- it's too big for my washer/dryer so I had to go to the laundromat. The Garmento bag was perfect to transport it!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm still curious about the perfume- I cancelled this month. Resubbed for May. Do they sell at sephora or anywhere that I can try it? I live in nyc...


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 22, 2013)

> I'm still curious about the perfume- I cancelled this month. Resubbed for May. Do they sell at sephora or anywhere that I can try it? I live in nyc...


 They sell it at Nordstroms, not sure if it's available in stores but it is in stock online. Also I know there are plenty of people on here (including myself) who would trade/sell for less than the $48 price tag.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks. I'd like to try it once before spending much on it. Seems some find they are allergic to it. I would be open to buying an open one. I guess I will see if I can source it locally and if I like it then can look on here.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 22, 2013)

If you're in NYC they carry it at Barneys.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 22, 2013)

> Thanks. I'd like to try it once before spending much on it. Seems some find they are allergic to it. I would be open to buying an open one. I guess I will see if I can source it locally and if I like it then can look on here.


 I hope you find it and like it. I'm not a perfume person and I have loved it. Wearing it almost every day since it came in my box. I think the difference for me has been it being an oil with a little roll on ball instead of a spray in early am. I'm not so overwhelmed with it on walking out the door.


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 23, 2013)

Nordstroms has it too you can probably get a sample first


----------



## kalmekrzy (May 8, 2013)

I also had issues with the bracelet as well being disappointed with the box all together. Here is my email I sent followed by their response; I wanted to let you know that the April box was a disappointment. I received a bracelet that was so mis-shaped. I went online and found that I was clearly not the only one that received a bad bracelet nor was the only one who was incredibly disappointed with April's box. The garment bag is useless as well. While online I looked for tips on how to fix the kinks in the bracelet and of course while trying to fix it I noticed that the string was close to breaking around the bead so I can't even wear it as it is on the verge if breaking. I opted not to get the summer luxury box due to the problems with the December luxury box. The regular box subscriptions have been hit or miss since the November box. I have subscribed since the very beginning and only missed the October box because I accidently canceled. After thinking long and hard about continuing my subscription I have decided that the May box will be the make it or break it box. I can't see spending $35 each month to get defective products or products I would never use. I have yet to receive a piece of jewelry that there wasn't some sort of problem. You have an abundance of unhappy subscribers out there. I think someone should read all the complaints that are all over the internet. Perhaps then take a look at what you are sending and truly create a MUST HAVE subscription. Because right now it is a WISH IT WAS A BETTER subscription. Their response: Hi, Thank you for your email and we would like to sincerely apologize that you were not thrilled with your April box. We always aim to provide fun items for our customers, but we always take the feedback we receive and pass it along to our entire team in hopes of improving our product. We would also like to apologize that your Shashi bracelet is broken! While all of the bracelets have a stiff, almost rigid feel to them many customers were able to loosen it up by either moving the beads around or getting it wet and stretching it a bit. We will go ahead and send you a replacement shortly and we do hope you enjoy it! Can you please pass along your full name, the email address you subscribed with, and your shipping address? Once we have this information we will go ahead and send your replacement bracelet off. We have definitely been working hard on the May boxes and beyond to ensure that they are fun treats for our customers and we hope you enjoy it! Best, POPSUGAR Support


----------



## ldoctor (May 15, 2013)

Hi There:

Would you be willing to sell the perfume or is there something we could trade?  I love the perfume. Please let me know.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## ldoctor (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just opened my box (I was out of town), and I like the contents. I've been wanting to try the blotting papers to see if "fancy" blotters actually work better than the cheap ones. I wanted to love the perfume, but one use and I think I'm allergic - sneeze city! That garmet bag is not a duffle bag, it's a body bag. Seriously, c'mon! I'll use it as a garmet bag but could've done without the ginormous, gaudy PS logo on the front. My bracelet is grey &amp; I love it. It initially looked like it had kinks when I took it out of the box, but once I put it on they went away. It fits like a charm. Overall, I'm happy, just wish I could use the fancy perfume, it smells lovely.


 Would you be willing to sell the perfume or trade for something? I love the perfume and would like to get another one. Thanks


----------



## ldoctor (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure what all is in the perfume buy my eyes started burning and watering right after i put it on.  I put a tiny dot on each wrist.  Instant headache! it was awful.  Not many perfumes do that to me but this one did.  I hated it.  The bag is huge and more than i can lug around.  my husband called it a body bag.  Chocolate was good and i like the bracelet. no use for blotting tissues.  worst box for me.


 Hi There:

Would you be will to trade or sell the perfume. I love it and would like to get another one. Thanks


----------



## easteregg (May 15, 2013)

My sister wears that scent and it is just amazing!


----------



## chillybeans (May 15, 2013)

I have the Kai perfume to sell or trade let me know


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 16, 2013)

I got my charm and chain necklace today!!! That was fast! It comes in a really nice box, A+ for packaging. I got the House of Harlow key necklace and it's perfect.


----------



## ldoctor (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chillybeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have the Kai perfume to sell or trade let me know


 
Please private message me and let me know how much you are selling it for. Thanks


----------



## wldflowur13 (May 19, 2013)

What were the different colors that people got of the Shashi bracelet?


----------



## sj52000 (May 19, 2013)

> What were the different colors that people got of the Shashi bracelet?


 I have one in gray and one in turquoise (two different boxes).


----------



## wldflowur13 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info.... I have one in light blue and am thinking about trading for a few of them so I can wear them stacked together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you decide to trade feel free to PM me


----------



## wldflowur13 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't want to cannibalize this forum, but have you checked out the free samples forum here? It's amazing how great some of the samples are. In quantity and quality. It can put birchbox or some of the other sample boxes to shame. And almost all of them are free for a nice, polite email!


 Where in the world is that?!? I had no clue that existed! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 20, 2013)

> > I don't want to cannibalize this forum, but have you checked out the free samples forum here? It's amazing how great some of the samples are. In quantity and quality. It can put birchbox or some of the other sample boxes to shame. And almost all of them are free for a nice, polite email!
> 
> 
> Where in the world is that?!? I had no clue that existed! Thanks for sharing!


 Here's the link. Basically we post what companies we got samples from, we see what companies other people got samples from, them we e-mail those companies asking for samples as well. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from/1440#post_2079834


----------



## sj52000 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have one in gray and one in turquoise (two different boxes).
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (May 20, 2013)

I wore my bracelet the other day.  I kinda pushed all the metal stud things down to make it lay flat.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

Great arm party! They look good together!


----------



## Christy327 (May 20, 2013)

What's the link for the samples?


----------

